# Nhl 2013-2014



## Eimaj

Let's start a new thread just for the upcoming season.

Alot of changes with the division realignments. Who are the best teams in the league coming in?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The final 4 from last years playoffs are still the best. The Blues need to sign Pieterangelo to reach their potential. The Rangers should be good too, playing a more offensive system under their new coach. Ottawa too, if they stay healthy.


----------



## Cam1

Pre-season games start next week, unreal. Can't wait.


----------



## Zeppelin

Can't wait for the Canucks to start playing again, even though they are probably going to **** up like they always do every year.


----------



## Cam1

Only Pre-season, but nice to see the Bruins score 6 times on the Scabs, and 4 of those on the PP. 2 goals for Iginla, 3 Assists for Lucic and Krug.... top line clicking all ready. Krug makes this PP so much better. Excited to see Eriksson play his first game.


----------



## CoastalSprite

A small update for Nucks fans... Jensen is going by "_Yensen_" again apparently. Make up your mind, kid :b


----------



## CHUGCOFFEE

Haha can't wait for the Nucks to start playing I have high hopes for them under Totorella's wing. I am also excited for the new guys Horvat and Shinanaruk(Jeez I hope I spelled that right S they are going to be beasts . Although the competition is really high. I think Detroit is going to be even more of a force, that along with the rest of the other highly skilled teams(Bruins, Penguins etc.) This year is going to be fun I can't wait


----------



## Cam1

Question to the Canucks fans here: Do you guys like the Tortorella hiring?

He struck me as the type that would be a perfect coach for like a team that doesn't have a lot of talent, but has a lot of grinder types that he could turn into a playoff team. After seeing what he did (or didn't do) with the talent in New York I wouldn't really want him coaching a skilled team. He'd be perfect for like Phoenix, or Columbus - teams like that. We'll see though.


----------



## CoastalSprite

^I do, but I don't know if I should be taken seriously as a Nucks fan anymore :lol

Kesler likes him. Kes and AV didn't get along very well.. And Torts wants our twins to block more shots and go on the PK, which I'm kinda on the fence about. I can see Torts' approach wearing thin for players who have been used to AV, but it could also go the other way and be the kick in the pants they need. But it was clear AV needed to go- if only for a change- and we didn't have a whole lot of options. 

I just hope the soap operas will be good :yay


----------



## Zeppelin

Cam1 said:


> Question to the Canucks fans here: Do you guys like the Tortorella hiring?


Haven't really been following them during this offseason though.

I don't think AV was doing a horrible job, I probably would of kept him if it was up to me for another year. But my opinion on Tortorella really depends on how they do this season.


----------



## CoastalSprite

This had me laughing in class.. the gentlemanliness of removing your opponent's helmet for him before you fight is just too adorable and hilarious :b


----------



## Cam1

Pre-season line Brawl between the Leafs and Sabres 






Kessel was very entertaining throughout the whole thing. He comes over and spears Scott at the end. That was probably the most embarassing run away ever, but if Scott jumped me I'd probably react the same way lol. He actually bloodied Flynn quite a bit. Decent fight between Bernier and Miller too.


----------



## Cam1

Loving these fight filled pre-season games. This one between Lucic and Rechlicz was one of the bests I've seen http://www.hockeyfights.com/fights/118040


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Loving these fight filled pre-season games. This one between Lucic and Rechlicz was one of the bests I've seen http://www.hockeyfights.com/fights/118040


This one is a beauty, from 2009...


----------



## Christa25

What is Chinese mustard?


----------



## Eimaj

Cam1 said:


> Loving these fight filled pre-season games. This one between Lucic and Rechlicz was one of the bests I've seen http://www.hockeyfights.com/fights/118040


I'm not a huge fan of fights because I think it takes away from the game a little bit, but this fight is definitely worth checking out. I agree with you Cam, this is a good one. I cannot believe how many punches both of these guys took. They just kept swinging. These guys set the bar for tough guys here.


----------



## Cam1

Eimaj said:


> I'm not a huge fan of fights because I think it takes away from the game a little bit, but this fight is definitely worth checking out. I agree with you Cam, this is a good one. I cannot believe how many punches both of these guys took. They just kept swinging. These guys set the bar for tough guys here.


I like fighting, but not the staged goon fights, where the players are only in the lineup because they can fight (Scott, Orr, Thornton, Jansen, etc.). It's so pointless, they pretty much pause the game and fight for the fun of it. A good emotion filled hockey fight like this one is fun to watch.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> I like fighting, but not the staged goon fights, where the players are only in the lineup because they can fight (Scott, Orr, Thornton, Jansen, etc.). It's so pointless, they pretty much pause the game and fight for the fun of it. A good emotion filled hockey fight like this one is fun to watch.


I wouldn't include Thornton among those guys! He gets way more (meaningful) ice time than those guys do, and he produces more than them offensively, as far as 4th line players go. He's also small enough to (fairly) fight the smaller tough guys in the league.

I'd like to see a rule that anyone that gets into a fight, who averages less than a set amount of ice time, say less than 8-10 minutes a game, gets a 1 game suspension...and have that number go up progressively, for each fight they get into afterwards, as well as a team fine. The fines will help teams stop employing players who, really, have no use for a hockey stick. John Scott should go on the ice, without a stick.


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> I wouldn't include Thornton among those guys! He gets way more (meaningful) ice time than those guys do, and he produces more than them offensively, as far as 4th line players go. He's also small enough to (fairly) fight the smaller tough guys in the league.
> 
> I'd like to see a rule that anyone that gets into a fight, who averages less than a set amount of ice time, say less than 8-10 minutes a game, gets a 1 game suspension...and have that number go up progressively, for each fight they get into afterwards, as well as a team fine. The fines will help teams stop employing players who, really, have no use for a hockey stick. John Scott should go on the ice, without a stick.


True, he at least tries hard and has good chemistry with his linemates. Watching guys who play like 2-3 minutes a game stage fights is so annoying. Still wouldn't mind seeing someone like Caron or Fraser platoon that 4th line wing spot with Thornton. Play Thornton against teams like the Leafs and Sabres who will play physical, and use Caron or Fraser against skilled teams like the Wings, Lightening, etc. Campbell and Paille are good, would almost be like having 2 third lines.

Also thought this was ridiculous: http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=683891&navid=nhl:topheads

Sabres coach is being suspended simply for deciding who he wanted to put on the ice BEFORE the brawl happened. Lol.


----------



## Eimaj

All I can say is Phil Kessel better watch his back next time the Leafs play Buffalo.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Eimaj said:


> All I can say is Phil Kessel better watch his back next time the Leafs play Buffalo.


Haha I'd say the skill players on Buffalo should watch their backs as well. Too bad they don't play til mid November.


----------



## Cam1




----------



## BTAG

Lets go Dallas Stars! Oh wait, Mike Modano, Brett Hull, and Ed Belfour are retired? Looks like another mediocre season. We've been terrible for the last decade after the wonder years of the late 90's.


----------



## Eimaj

Cam1 said:


>


That's some sick concentration.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Cam1 said:


> I like fighting, but not the staged goon fights, where the players are only in the lineup because they can fight (Scott, Orr, Thornton, Jansen, etc.). It's so pointless, they pretty much pause the game and fight for the fun of it. A good emotion filled hockey fight like this one is fun to watch.


I completely agree. It gets boring when only the token enforcers fight like it was scheduled. The best are when the guys that you'd never expect to fight wind up scrapping.

Anyone remember that fight during the 1999 Stanley Cup Finals between Joe Nieuwendyk and Brian Holzinger? Now THAT'S what hockey is all about!






Also, that big super brawl between the Wings and the Avs back on 3/26/1997 (the game where their rivalry exploded) started with an Igor Larionov/Peter Forsberg fight.



> Kessel was very entertaining throughout the whole thing. He comes over and spears Scott at the end. That was probably the most embarassing run away ever, but if Scott jumped me I'd probably react the same way lol. He actually bloodied Flynn quite a bit. Decent fight between Bernier and Miller too.


I read somewhere that Phil Kessel was voted the player most easy to intimidate, just behind the Sedin twins. I think this was from some Sports Illustrated poll back in '11 or something like that. Not really a legitimate poll, but I found it interesting.



BTAG said:


> Lets go Dallas Stars! Oh wait, Mike Modano, Brett Hull, and Ed Belfour are retired? Looks like another mediocre season. We've been terrible for the last decade after the wonder years of the late 90's.


But what a run that was! I know they more or less dropped off the radar after around 2001, but the 1999 run was one of my favorite things to watch in hockey. They also had the mightiest and coolest goal horn ever!


----------



## BlazingLazer

Also, somewhat related on the fighting part, I watched an interview the other day between Darren McCarty and Claude Lemieux (who were together for the first time in 13 years) about the whole Red Wings-Avalanche big brawl and rivalry.

I found it really interesting and was glad to see that those two buried the hatchet and seemed to get on quite well, despite all that happened. Claude seems like a really calm guy off the ice and McCarty seems like the kind of guy you'd like to hang with for sure.

4 parts:


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BTAG said:


> Lets go Dallas Stars! Oh wait, Mike Modano, Brett Hull, and Ed Belfour are retired? Looks like another mediocre season. We've been terrible for the last decade after the wonder years of the late 90's.


You're gonna be surprised! They will compete for a playoff spot. I have them finishing 4th in their division behind St. Louis, Chicago, and Minnesota.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I love when Bieksa fights.


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> You're gonna be surprised! They will compete for a playoff spot. I have them finishing 4th in their division behind St. Louis, Chicago, and Minnesota.


Their prospect pool is stacked. I'm definitely going to be watching some Stars games, they should be a really fun team to watch soon.


----------



## nrelax11

Sharks all the way man. Just hope for once they can perform during playoffs. Anyone use to play or still does?


----------



## nrelax11

Sharks all the way man. Just hope for once they can perform during playoffs. Anyone use to play or still does?


----------



## intheshadows

I just got the newest logos poster. Looks pretty sharp on my wall.


----------



## Cam1

The Portland Pirates (Coyotes AHL affiliate) will be playing 10 minutes from my house for the entire season! Definitely going to check out some games, especially when Providence comes to town. I also work at a small restaurant right near the ice arena, will be interested to see if any players come in before or after home games. 

Can't wait for tomorrow, will have the Leafs/Scabs on my laptop and Caps/Hawks on TV


----------



## BlazingLazer

Opening night, mofos!

I'm picking Chicago (raising the banner tonight), Toronto, and Edmonton to win tonight.


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> I just got the newest logos poster. Looks pretty sharp on my wall.


Shall we continue?

Zdenek Nedved.


----------



## Cam1

Bought NHL Gamecenter for this year. Know what I'm doing almost every night for the next ~8 months


----------



## MkMiku

the cheat said:


> You're gonna be surprised! They will compete for a playoff spot. I have them finishing 4th in their division behind St. Louis, Chicago, and Minnesota.


Hasn't it been that way for the Stars every time?


----------



## CoastalSprite

My picks tonight.. Toronto 3-2 OT, Washington 5-2, Edmonton 4-2.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Bought NHL Gamecenter for this year. Know what I'm doing almost every night for the next ~8 months


Me too! I cancelled my cable last year as just streamed games on various sketchy sites but the quality was bad.



MkMiku said:


> Hasn't it been that way for the Stars every time?


Haha yeah kinda but they have a good GM now and some really good young players. If I lived in Dallas, I'd go to so many games!


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> Me too! I cancelled my cable last year as just streamed games on various sketchy sites but the quality was bad.


I don't get the Leafs/Habs on TV since I'm not in Canada so watching it on gamecenter. I was hoping the quality would be better. It's good for a few minutes then cuts out and becomes really fuzzy for a couple minutes. Keeps going back and forth from good to bad quality.


----------



## minimized

So excited to see hockey again. Feels like forever! Couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## Cam1

Ok I'm bored, made my season predictions so I can check back in June.

Atlantic:

Boston *
Detroit *
Toronto *
Ottawa *
Tampa Bay *
Montreal 
Buffalo
Florida

Metropolitan

Pittsburgh *
Washington *
New York Rangers *
Philadelphia
New York Islanders
Columbus
Carolina
New Jersey

Central

Chicago *
St. Louis *
Minnesota *
Winnipeg *
Dallas
Colorado
Nashville 

Pacific

San Jose *
Anaheim *
LA *
Phoenix *
Vancouver
Edmonton
Calgary (worst record)

Eastern Conference Final: Boston over Washington
Western Conference Final: San Jose over Chicago
Stanley Cup Final: Boston over San Jose

Calder: Scheifele
Norris: Suter 
Hart: Ovechkin
Vezina: Rask


----------



## Limmy

Giroux is gonna be MVP just saying


----------



## BlazingLazer

Good to see that I went 3 for 3 on those picks! Those are all who I wanted to win too.

Gonna check out Sabres/Wings in a bit. It'll be interesting to see Alfredsson in his Detroit debut.


----------



## BlazingLazer

A few statements/semi-rants:

1) What's with people picking St. Louis and San Jose to go so far as the Finals? As far as I'm concerned, unless at least one of them actually makes it past the 2nd round of the playoffs, they'll always be pretenders, not contenders, to me. Perhaps I'm being too skeptical, but these types of overreaching predictions have been going on for almost a decade now (especially about the Sharks).

2) I know it's more of yet another of those post-2005 lockout after-effects, but some of these goal horns changed for the worse. It seems that more and more arenas have adopted that anemic St. Louis Blues goal horn (I think the Kings used to have it too, but I don't really like them anyway lol). The Bruins, Flyers, Canucks, and Maple Leafs all have had it for a while (and maybe a few other teams?).

2a) Was the switch of home teams to wearing the darker jerseys another post-2005 lockout change too? Another change I didn't like.

3) And don't get me started on some of these absurd (at least on the surface they certainly are!) rule changes for this year.


----------



## Eimaj

I don't mind the new icing rule.


----------



## Eimaj

Limmy said:


> Giroux is gonna be MVP just saying


 I think he may be a bit overrated. Jakub Voráček is better.


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> 2a) Was the switch of home teams to wearing the darker jerseys another post-2005 lockout change too? Another change I didn't like.


2003-04 they did that. Drives me nuts to this day..


----------



## nrelax11

How about we get a real game going and see who the true hockey players are lol


----------



## LoneCat

So glad ho key is back! Although I did have a pretty awesome offseason, kissing the StanleyCup and meeting some of my favorite players


----------



## minimized

BlazingLazer said:


> A few statements/semi-rants:
> 
> 1) What's with people picking St. Louis and San Jose to go so far as the Finals? As far as I'm concerned, unless at least one of them actually makes it past the 2nd round of the playoffs, they'll always be pretenders, not contenders, to me. Perhaps I'm being too skeptical, but these types of overreaching predictions have been going on for almost a decade now (especially about the Sharks).


I have to agree, I have no confidence in the Sharks and I just can't imagine the Blues going that far. But who knows, maybe they'll surprise me.


----------



## Zeppelin

****ing Canucks! They just keep finding ways to get me frustrated


----------



## Cam1

Bruins Wings tonight, been looking forward to this match-up for a long time now.


----------



## nrelax11

minimized said:


> I have to agree, I have no confidence in the Sharks and I just can't imagine the Blues going that far. But who knows, maybe they'll surprise me.


Please have confidence in the sharks, but Torres is out, so I'm not feeling to well about the season. Sharks just can't capitalize when it counts the most, playoffs.


----------



## pup55

Bs dominate the wings :boogie


----------



## The Patriot

My Leafs off to a 3-0 Start, last night was the first real challenge we had, down 4-2 we came from behind to win in the shootout 5-4 now that is a tremendous improvement for us we stayed persistent. Had to really fight hard to survive those last 2 games, Bernier kept us alive in Game 2 31 Saves 9 of those in the 3rd period against Philadelphia, yesterday was the first time we had 4 goals scored on us since we started but we managed to hold Ottawa off in the shootout. 

Lucky we escaped. Leafs have to be consistent at home and on the road, we've won 2 games on the road one at home now we have to even that up and win another one, we are very fortunate to have the start we do but we can't take it for granted we have to keep pressing. 

Was great to see Phil Kessel get a goal on his B Day against The Flyers and Dave Bolland netting 2 goals made an impression but it was Bernier who really impressed me. He keeps us alive even when our defense is sloppy and losing track of pucks and giving away passes. 

The truly impressive thing is, this is a Leafs team that's willing to fight that's willing to stay in the game and make stuff happen and find opportunities, good PK, there were way too many PP for The Flyers in game 2 but we shut 5 out of 7 of them down or what ever but we shut them down and that was on Bernier and persistent Defense. 

I really hope they can keep this up, watch those unnecessary penalties, win faceoffs in our zone, don't underestimate Dion Phaneuf he'll make mistakes but when he's good he comes through and contributes, good start for my boys in Blue.

GO LEAFS GO. :boogie:boogie


----------



## The Patriot

After 3 straight losses The Philadelphia Flyers have fired Head Coach Peter Laviolette. Was firing Peter Laviolette now a wise move on the part of the Flyers or should they have waited till half way through the season? Buffalo is also O-3, Edmonton who hired Toronto Marlies coach Dallas Eakins as Head Coach is O-2 funny thing is I don't hear about them being fired. 

The season just started, sounds like maybe this is something they may have wanted to do for a while and needed something to happen to push them toward that decision. Maybe I'm wrong here but I think even as non Flyers fan that it comes really early, there wasn't even a chance to see if they could improve, maybe.


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> After 3 straight losses The Philadelphia Flyers have fired Head Coach Peter Laviolette. Was firing Peter Laviolette now a wise move on the part of the Flyers or should they have waited till half way through the season? Buffalo is also O-3, Edmonton who hired Toronto Marlies coach Dallas Eakins as Head Coach is O-2 funny thing is I don't hear about them being fired.
> 
> The season just started, sounds like maybe this is something they may have wanted to do for a while and needed something to happen to push them toward that decision. Maybe I'm wrong here but I think even as non Flyers fan that it comes really early, there wasn't even a chance to see if they could improve, maybe.


I'm thinking it was because of how badly they underachieved last year. They're probably afraid it will happen again. I'm surprised he wasn't fired last year to be honest. If he was on this thin of ice they probably should have done it before the season so that they could have found a coach to replace him and allow him to have the off season and training camp to get settled. New coach will only help so much though, defensively they leave their goalies out to dry all the time, and their goalies are terrible to begin with.


----------



## M0rbid

xD Jonathan Quick.


----------



## Cam1

M0rbid said:


> xD Jonathan Quick.







:lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Has Quick let in a really bad goal each game so far? :blank


----------



## neverwin

excited to see Schneider come home to Van tonight


----------



## Cam1

Been watching a lot of late night Sharks games. Damn, Tomas Hertl with 4 goals tonight, the last was some insane between the legs roof shot.... impressive. Pretty sure he scored 2 in his first game as well.


----------



## Buerhle

That goal was kind of sick.


----------



## Cam1

Providence Bruins coming to town Saturday, tickets purchased for me and my brother 

Svedberg or Subban, Spooner, Khoko, Knight, Morrow, Trotman, Camara... so many good prospects to watch. Not too familiar with the Pirates roster, AHL affiliate of the Coyotes.


----------



## nrelax11

Cam1 said:


> Been watching a lot of late night Sharks games. Damn, Tomas Hertl with 4 goals tonight, the last was some insane between the legs roof shot.... impressive. Pretty sure he scored 2 in his first game as well.


The Rangers coach was all butthurt in his interview saying its not cool to showoff like that. Come on, let the kid have some fun and put some excitement in the game. He tied Owen Nolans old record. Thats where my 11 comes from, Nolans number on thr sharks lol. And my old hockey number. Have to edit what I said, wasn't the rangers coach. It was the capitals coach Adam Oates.


----------



## James_Russell

Cam1 said:


> Been watching a lot of late night Sharks games. Damn, Tomas Hertl with 4 goals tonight, the last was some insane between the legs roof shot.... impressive. Pretty sure he scored 2 in his first game as well.


That is ridiculous


----------



## nrelax11

Sharks starting the session the same as last year. They're different than last year though, keep up the work


----------



## pup55

Bs face tim thomas tomorrow night for first time since that whole issue


----------



## Cam1

pup55 said:


> Bs face tim thomas tomorrow night for first time since that whole issue


I kinda hope he gets lit up. Bruins offense is ready to break out I think.

You know times are tough for the Panthers when they have to advertise to the opponents fans base to sell tickets:


----------



## Limmy

Best Player in the NHL, Best Team in the NHL, Stanley Cup Champions 2013-14


----------



## Zeppelin

M0rbid said:


> xD Jonathan Quick.


I wish he played for the Canucks because he's my favorite goalie.


----------



## Eimaj

Limmy said:


> Best Player in the NHL, Best Team in the NHL, Stanley Cup Champions 2013-14


Flyers are a bad team.
Flyers will be lucky to make the playoffs. I doubt they do. They can't score goals and they don't have a real coach nor enough talent. Giroux is a very good player, but he is not an elite player.


----------



## Eimaj

Cam1 said:


> Been watching a lot of late night Sharks games. Damn, Tomas Hertl with 4 goals tonight, the last was some insane between the legs roof shot.... impressive. Pretty sure he scored 2 in his first game as well.


Someone picked him up in the fantasy league. This kid looks good.


----------



## Limmy

Eimaj said:


> Flyers are a bad team.
> Flyers will be lucky to make the playoffs. I doubt they do. They can't score goals and they don't have a real coach nor enough talent. Giroux is a very good player, but he is not an elite player.


Still better than that cry baby crosby


----------



## Jay-Son

Been seeing some extremely flukey goals so far this year...that one let in by Bernier last night was unparalleled, hockey gods have been unfavourable to the goalies so far this season.


----------



## Eimaj

Limmy said:


> Still better than that cry baby crosby


That cry baby leads the NHL in points. But, I agree, he is a cry baby.


----------



## Cam1

7/10/17 through 8 games. Crosby is unreal.


----------



## intheshadows

Limmy said:


> Best Player in the NHL, Best Team in the NHL, Stanley Cup Champions 2013-14


:haha


----------



## Cam1

Sigh. Why is this goon even playing in the NHL?


----------



## intheshadows

Cam1 said:


> Sigh. Why is this goon even playing in the NHL?


John Scott?


----------



## Cam1

intheshadows said:


> John Scott?


Yes, Loui Eriksson out indefinitely, ouch.


----------



## Cam1

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=688751&navid=nhl:topheads

Vanek to the Islanders. Weird, Vanek and Mouslon seem like very similar players.


----------



## intheshadows

Cam1 said:


> http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=688751&navid=nhl:topheads
> 
> Vanek to the Islanders. Weird, Vanek and Mouslon seem like very similar players.


Buffalo appears to win this trade since they got some draft picks out of it.


----------



## chhsadshajfgh

Go Bruins


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

intheshadows said:


> Buffalo appears to win this trade since they got some draft picks out of it.


They'll also likely trade Moulson for even more draft picks, near the deadline...while freeing up a lot of salary space for next year. Miller, too, although he might be traded for a high-end prospect instead of a 1st round pick.



chhsadshajfgh said:


> Go Bruins


Yes. :yes


----------



## Cam1

http://www.hockeyfights.com/fights/119036

Line brawl/goalie fight between the Flyers and Caps, poor Holtby... Love when Vinny fights though.


----------



## Eimaj

The Flyers are such an embarrassment.


----------



## intheshadows

Woot! The jets won last night.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Seguin playing in Boston tonight. I bet there'll be a "Thank you Seguin!" chant or something haha...man, I wish the Bruins still had him, but also somehow having Loui Eriksson too.


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> Seguin playing in Boston tonight. I bet there'll be a "Thank you Seguin!" chant or something haha...man, I wish the Bruins still had him, but also somehow having Loui Eriksson too.


Figures Peverly and Seguin would score in the SO. Was surprised people were booing/taunting him, he did nothing to deserve it...


----------



## intheshadows

I'm a little surprised this thread isn't busier...


----------



## Cam1

Damn, that Bruins v. Leafs was fun. Really liking Reilly Smith so far. Now if Eriksson can get it going that trade totally seems worth it. Hamilton and Krug have looked great, and that Lucic-Krejci-Iginla line has been unreal. I've never really picked a favorite player, but if I had to it would be David Krejci for sure.


----------



## Cam1

Stamkos injury didn't look good, take off via stretcher.


----------



## intheshadows

There goes seeing Stamkos with Team Canada..


----------



## intheshadows

bump


----------



## Neph

Hi, big Anaheim Ducks fan here. Go Ducks!


----------



## needtotrust

Apparently Stamkos already lost the boot and crutches, he might just make a miracle comeback in time for Sochi


----------



## Man or Cube

needtotrust said:


> Apparently Stamkos already lost the boot and crutches, he might just make a miracle comeback in time for Sochi


I don't even know how it's possible to be recovering that fast from breaking your leg.

Must be taking tons of painkillers. Or possibly a robot.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Awful way to end a terrible month for the Islanders. I would say I'm looking forward to tonight's game (like I do every game) vs. the Penguins, but maybe I'm better off not watching tonight's game.

Here's hoping they can get out of this slump soon, and further prove that last season wasn't a total fluke.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Neph said:


> Hi, big Anaheim Ducks fan here. Go Ducks!


Lol, it's not often I'm aware of any Ducks fans that I've seen on forums, not including nhldotcom. Welcome!


----------



## intheshadows

http://sports.ca.msn.com/nhl/photos/the-coolest-nhl-goalie-masks#image=3


----------



## BlazingLazer

Yee-haw! Now, how 'bout a regulation win now, guys!


----------



## intheshadows

These team-themed mancaves are cool..


----------



## M0rbid

Sick hip check


----------



## wmu'14

BlazingLazer said:


> Lol, it's not often I'm aware of any Ducks fans that I've seen on forums, not including nhldotcom. Welcome!


Oh wow! Me 3. Been one since the 03 run and been a diehard ever since. Live in Michigan though. Those playoff series with the Wings were my favorite time of the year. I'm actually going to miss the Wings in the Eastern Conference. There's nothing like staying up late and watching OT playoff hockey with my favorite team and my least favorite team battling it out.

But anyways, Ducks at the top of the league at Christmas. It's exciting, and I'm not going to complain, but we've won only 2 playoff series since the Cup run so it's still a waiting game. I hate to say it, but trade Hiller. He lets in goals right when we don't need him to. Giguere always came up with the big saves and until Hiller proves he can do that, I'm not convinced we're going anywhere come playoffs with him till it happens.


----------



## starsfreak

I've currently started watching ice hockey. Such an amzing sport! I like the Dallas Stars. But Detroit Red Wings are a cool team too!


----------



## yesterdays

Big Bruins fan here. Really cool watching all the young call ups getting the job done!


----------



## yesterdays

Also, Reilly Smith.


----------



## UNRNDM1

yesterdays said:


> Big Bruins fan here. Really cool watching all the young call ups getting the job done!


Bruins!!!!! Their loss on New Year's Eve sucked though. im looking forward to their game against the Blackhawks this month. That is going to be a hell of a game


----------



## yesterdays

MissWorthless said:


> Bruins!!!!! Their loss on New Year's Eve sucked though. im looking forward to their game against the Blackhawks this month. That is going to be a hell of a game


Yeah the New Year's game was quite the limbo. :blank


----------



## UNRNDM1

yesterdays said:


> Yeah the New Year's game was quite the limbo. :blank


Yeah and with Seidenberg out for the rest of the season it sucks, but I know we are a good team nonetheless


----------



## Idontgetit

Nhl 14 ( the game) sucks. Go SENS GO


----------



## Ckg2011

New Jersey is 6th in their division. And they are on a two game losing streak.


----------



## intheshadows

I'm not surprised Winnipeg lost to Boston and Pittsburgh.


----------



## intheshadows

Go jets go :d


----------



## yesterdays

I wish the Jets would make the playoffs some day. The atmosphere would be wild. Too bad this season doesn't look like the one just yet.


----------



## Idontgetit

M0rbid said:


> Sick hip check


Methot is a sick defensemen!


----------



## BlazingLazer

Some thoughts:

- I guess I shouldn't be surprised in the least that for the USA Olympic team, that Kyle Okposo wasn't even _considered_, let alone selected. At least they thought about Bobby Ryan (and he should have been a shoo-in).

It goes to show what Islanders broadcaster Howie Rose said about all this: That because of how people have seen the Islanders and how they've been for the past 20 years, they always seem to be easily disrespected, moreso than most teams in the NHL (aside from John Tavares).

TV shows covering the highlights of games hardly even acknowledge the Islanders at all, among other areas of hockey media.

- Went to Madison Square Garden last night to do what I always wanted to do. See the rival team Rangers get beat by the Islanders at home. Especially seeing all those fans thinking that they had that game, only to have it snatched from them. I could tell the couple next to me were kinda annoyed by my celebrations every NYI goal, but their little commentaries I was able to successfully deflect. Was a pretty good day.


----------



## BlazingLazer

wmu'14 said:


> Oh wow! Me 3. Been one since the 03 run and been a diehard ever since. Live in Michigan though. Those playoff series with the Wings were my favorite time of the year. I'm actually going to miss the Wings in the Eastern Conference. There's nothing like staying up late and watching OT playoff hockey with my favorite team and my least favorite team battling it out.
> 
> But anyways, Ducks at the top of the league at Christmas. It's exciting, and I'm not going to complain, but we've won only 2 playoff series since the Cup run so it's still a waiting game. I hate to say it, but trade Hiller. He lets in goals right when we don't need him to. Giguere always came up with the big saves and until Hiller proves he can do that, I'm not convinced we're going anywhere come playoffs with him till it happens.


Well, admittedly I've never cared for the Ducks, mostly because of that corny Disney movie series stigma (stigma for me, at least) that made me not take them as a team seriously. They did have a good cup run that year in 2003, though. And it seems, especially the past month or so that they're the team that everyone wants to take down (even overtaking Chicago right now).

But I'm actually starting to respect how these guys are coming along. I mean, a month ago for them to come back from 3-1 to win in the 3rd period, 5-3 against the Islanders (not a huge feat, seeing as though the Islanders are the most notorius team in the NHL for blowing seemingly sure potential wins) was another testament to how they've been handling being at the top of the league.

I'm not really aware of how Hiller has been doing, but guessing from what you've told me, I guess he's not really a Vezina candidate along the likes of Bishop and so forth.

Best of luck to your team. California hockey seems to be blossoming, in fact.


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Go jets go :d





yesterdays said:


> I wish the Jets would make the playoffs some day. The atmosphere would be wild. Too bad this season doesn't look like the one just yet.


Nice job to the Jets on being the first team to give the Ducks their first home regulation loss. The Ducks streak reminds me of last year where the Blackhawks went undefeated in regulation for an impressive run.

Which one would any of you guys say has been a more impressive feat?


----------



## yesterdays

BlazingLazer said:


> Nice job to the Jets on being the first team to give the Ducks their first home regulation loss. The Ducks streak reminds me of last year where the Blackhawks went undefeated in regulation for an impressive run.
> 
> Which one would any of you guys say has been a more impressive feat?


I would say Chicago's was more impressive. That for the fact that it was both home and away as opposed to the Ducks' home streak. And now that I checked the numbers, Chicago's streak was a couple of games longer too.

By the way, how has Vanek lookes for the Isles? Always liked him in Buffalo, but haven't followed the Islanders much. Just caught him making a couple of nice plays with Tavares.


----------



## BlazingLazer

yesterdays said:


> By the way, how has Vanek looked for the Isles? Always liked him in Buffalo, but haven't followed the Islanders much. Just caught him making a couple of nice plays with Tavares.


I think he's fit in quite nicely for a little while now. The chemistry has definitely been established. I was looking at the stats, and in the last 5 weeks the Vanek-Tavares-Okposo line is the hottest in the NHL, right now. They're 2nd, 1st, and 4th in points since then, respectively. Vanek has been quite the Ranger killer lately too, getting both Islander game-winning goals against them.

I remember when the trade just happened. Islander fans were panicking that this move would send the team downhill. I guess I was in the minority, because I knew with sudden significant changes in the roster like this one, you have to give it time. And it looks like I knew that it was going to happen. I still liked Moulson well enough, though. And the chemistry with him also was locked in pretty nicely.


----------



## yesterdays

Wow, that's awesome. Let's see if the Ranger-killing continues in the Yankee Stadium game coming up.


----------



## wmu'14

BlazingLazer said:


> Well, admittedly I've never cared for the Ducks, mostly because of that corny Disney movie series stigma (stigma for me, at least) that made me not take them as a team seriously. They did have a good cup run that year in 2003, though. And it seems, especially the past month or so that they're the team that everyone wants to take down (even overtaking Chicago right now).
> 
> But I'm actually starting to respect how these guys are coming along. I mean, a month ago for them to come back from 3-1 to win in the 3rd period, 5-3 against the Islanders (not a huge feat, seeing as though the Islanders are the most notorius team in the NHL for blowing seemingly sure potential wins) was another testament to how they've been handling being at the top of the league.
> 
> I'm not really aware of how Hiller has been doing, but guessing from what you've told me, I guess he's not really a Vezina candidate along the likes of Bishop and so forth.
> 
> Best of luck to your team. California hockey seems to be blossoming, in fact.


The 07 Cup team didn't get your respect? That team rolled through everyone and was just so physical and deep that they were still feared from their physicality through 09 even by that point they had lost most of their depth and weren't as good. That's how wicked that 07 team was. They had built a perception about them that didn't disappear until a few years later. Pronger, Neidermayer, Getzlaf, Perry, Kunitz, Selanne, Penner, McDonald, I could go on.

It's funny too because it seems like when they were the Mighty Ducks, people as yourself couldn't take them seriously. Now it seems like the majority want the Mighty Ducks back.

As for who's streak was most impressive, Chicago's or Anaheim's, I'd say Chicago but not by much. However, if last year's Hawks team and this year's Ducks team were to meet up, Ducks would win as last season's Ducks swept the Hawks. For some reason they just match up better against them. Although yes I do realize they lost to the Hawks last week.


----------



## BlazingLazer

wmu'14 said:


> The 07 Cup team didn't get your respect? That team rolled through everyone and was just so physical and deep that they were still feared from their physicality through 09 even by that point they had lost most of their depth and weren't as good. That's how wicked that 07 team was. They had built a perception about them that didn't disappear until a few years later. Pronger, Neidermayer, Getzlaf, Perry, Kunitz, Selanne, Penner, McDonald, I could go on.


I failed to mention the 2007 team, but that's not to say that I disrespected them or anything. Sure, I rooted for Ottawa to win that one, but Anaheim did indeed outplay their opponents that year by a significant margin. I do think that roster of players helped a lot though, as you indicated. I do think that they were similar to the 2006 Carolina Hurricanes and possibly even the 2012 Chicago Blackhawks in that they accumulated a roster that eventually became stacked, but then dumped a significant part of those rosters the year or years following (and those teams weren't quite the same afterwards).

I don't really want to give the impression that I disrespect your team with the way I worded things, if that's what you had thought. I understand if you feel that way about your team though because I can relate a bit. My post about the Islanders a few ones back touches on how little acknowledgement the Islanders seem to get, even if they get on one of the hottest streaks in the league. They're one of the handful of teams that people want to seem to forget about.



> It's funny too because it seems like when they were the Mighty Ducks, people as yourself couldn't take them seriously. Now it seems like the majority want the Mighty Ducks back.


Well, that's just what I thought. And of course, sports fans will have their reasons for not really being too crazy about another's team, however silly they might sound. But that's part of being a sports fan: silly stuff like that in a way adds to the fun! I am glad that they're just the Anaheim Ducks now, lol.

I've taken note that recently hockey in California seems to be flourishing in a sense (maybe it has been, but that it wasn't as apparent as nowadays). Even more and more NHLers are coming from there, too. It wasn't long ago that most people weren't aware that there were avid fanbases of teams like Anaheim and Los Angeles. It is nice to see that hockey can boom up in places where you don't expect it to. I probably wouldn't be very interested in the NHL if it was just Canadian-centered teams in it, even though that's the country where it reigns supreme.

I did enjoy the game (and the idea) at Dodger Stadium the other night.



> As for who's streak was most impressive, Chicago's or Anaheim's, I'd say Chicago but not by much. However, if last year's Hawks team and this year's Ducks team were to meet up, Ducks would win as last season's Ducks swept the Hawks. For some reason they just match up better against them. Although yes I do realize they lost to the Hawks last week.


Well, both teams have tough company either way. Chicago was picked to win it again, but with the way Anaheim has been playing and at this rate, Chicago is less and less likely looking like the ONE team to beat.


----------



## BlazingLazer

yesterdays said:


> Wow, that's awesome. Let's see if the Ranger-killing continues in the Yankee Stadium game coming up.


I hope so, as well. Looking forward to that game, no matter what.

Couldn't believe what the hell happened at Saturday's game against the Blues. Isles got screwed over big time. But you know what's ****ed up? That the Isles getting screwed over has happened enough that the thought of the mere possibility that that OT goal would actually be turned down DID cross my mind. And lo and behold, it happened. I'm not one for conspiracy theories, but stuff like this happens way too often for me not to think something's up.


----------



## wmu'14

Yeah I can see why some fans didn't like the idea of a Disney owned team but that has passed and for whatever reason non-Duck fans want to bring the cartoon logo back and the team is good/has been good. People don't understand why I chose them as my favorite team, especially after 03, but since then the team has been very competitive. Still the respect just isn't there. 

As someone who became a fan during the Red Wing's 02 Cup run, it must've been weird in late 90s early 2000s when the top teams were consistently the Western Wings, Avs, Blues, and Stars (and the Eastern Devils). I don't really follow the Eastern Conference (the Western keeps me busy enough as it is) but biases are abound in any sport. 

I love my university's athletics, and love my state's pro teams (other then the Red Wings) but I'm a Ducks diehard first.

Islanders fan? Yeah for whatever reason when relocation talks come up, they're often thrown in the mix with Phoenix and Florida. It doesn't seem fair. The League is fine the way it is.


----------



## BlazingLazer

wmu'14 said:


> Yeah I can see why some fans didn't like the idea of a Disney owned team but that has passed and for whatever reason non-Duck fans want to bring the cartoon logo back and the team is good/has been good. People don't understand why I chose them as my favorite team, especially after 03, but since then the team has been very competitive. Still the respect just isn't there.


I wasn't aware people wanted the old logo/name back. I wonder why that is?



> As someone who became a fan during the Red Wing's 02 Cup run, it must've been weird in late 90s early 2000s when the top teams were consistently the Western Wings, Avs, Blues, and Stars (and the Eastern Devils). I don't really follow the Eastern Conference (the Western keeps me busy enough as it is) but biases are abound in any sport.


I started following the NHL at the 1995-1996 season. I honestly enjoyed it more back then, up until the 2004-05 lockout. And afterwards, it was never quite exactly the same. Don't get me wrong, I still enjoy it well enough now (just getting back into following hockey about a year ago), but there's just something about having special memories and experiences with the players you grew up watching (even if the Stanley Cup Champions always seemed to be the same 3-4 teams during that time). Almost none of the players I grew up watching are still playing.



> I love my university's athletics, and love my state's pro teams (other then the Red Wings) but I'm a Ducks diehard first.


I always find it more interesting (in a good way) when someone roots for a team that's not in their home state/city. I think most people are naturally inclined to root for their "home" team, but I've never had a problem with someone rooting for a team that is not in their area. Especially if it's a team that often gets overlooked.

I often notice Miami Heat fans around the New York area, and have certainly noticed Dallas Cowboys fans here since the early-mid 1990s.



> Islanders fan? Yeah for whatever reason when relocation talks come up, they're often thrown in the mix with Phoenix and Florida. It doesn't seem fair. The League is fine the way it is.


I think the relocation talk has died down (assuming the talks about potentially moving the team to Kansas City (?!)), but I do also think that the game is constantly being tinkered with, further diluting what most hockey fans love about the sport.


----------



## yesterdays

BlazingLazer said:


> I think the relocation talk has died down (assuming the talks about potentially moving the team to Kansas City (?!)), but I do also think that the game is constantly being tinkered with, further diluting what most hockey fans love about the sport.


On the topic of relocation/expansion, I've heard something about Seattle (that's cool) and Las Vegas (what the hell) being possible new locations. Also Quebec City has been thrown around, that would obviously work.


----------



## BlazingLazer

yesterdays said:


> On the topic of relocation/expansion, I've heard something about Seattle (that's cool) and Las Vegas (what the hell) being possible new locations. Also Quebec City has been thrown around, that would obviously work.


I haven't heard much about whether or not relocation/expansion is going to continue, but Seattle was always a city that I could see hockey in. Granted it's close by to Vancouver, and maybe there are enough Canucks fans in Seattle already? Don't think there will be anything in Las Vegas though, especially since none of the other 3 major sports in America have anything there either. Since there have been the Nordiques, Quebec City doesn't sound as far-fetched, even though there is already Montreal. I'm not aware if there's ever been rivalries between the two, though.

I once heard someone suggest Hamilton, Ontario. Lol, isn't that almost practically a suburb of Toronto? It just seems to close to Toronto for that one to hold any weight.

I don't really want any more continued expansions or relocations for a while, but if I had one suggestion, maybe have a team in Saskatoon or Regina.


----------



## wmu'14

BlazingLazer said:


> I haven't heard much about whether or not relocation/expansion is going to continue, but Seattle was always a city that I could see hockey in. Granted it's close by to Vancouver, and maybe there are enough Canucks fans in Seattle already? Don't think there will be anything in Las Vegas though, especially since none of the other 3 major sports in America have anything there either. Since there have been the Nordiques, Quebec City doesn't sound as far-fetched, even though there is already Montreal. I'm not aware if there's ever been rivalries between the two, though.
> 
> I once heard someone suggest Hamilton, Ontario. Lol, isn't that almost practically a suburb of Toronto? It just seems to close to Toronto for that one to hold any weight.
> 
> I don't really want any more continued expansions or relocations for a while, but if I had one suggestion, maybe have a team in Saskatoon or Regina.


As a budding general college hockey fan, I'm shocked Wisconsin doesn't have an NHL team. As painful as it'd be to have the Ducks move to a more hockey market (as part of the fun is being a fan of a 'smaller' market team) I wouldn't mind if they were to relocate to Wisconsin. It's crazy to think that Minnesota didn't even have a team for a while.

Seattle I think would be a good choice as well for relocation but I again, I think it's fine the way it is. Maybe move the Panthers to Seattle? (No offense Panthers fans. I just think since they're a 'smaller' market and haven't won a Cup yet, they're the best choice)


----------



## wmu'14

BlazingLazer said:


> I started following the NHL at the 1995-1996 season. I honestly enjoyed it more back then, up until the 2004-05 lockout. And afterwards, it was never quite exactly the same. Don't get me wrong, I still enjoy it well enough now (just getting back into following hockey about a year ago), but there's just something about having special memories and experiences with the players you grew up watching (even if the Stanley Cup Champions always seemed to be the same 3-4 teams during that time). Almost none of the players I grew up watching are still playing.


That's kind of the interesting thing. I was becoming a fan when the stars from the 90s were starting to retire. Guys like Yzerman, Foresberg, Jagr, Lemuix etc etc. And the current stars were just starting to enter the League like Ovechkin, Datsyuk, Stamkos, Staal etc etc.

I think that's actually another reason I didn't become a Wings fan. Most of their stars were starting to retire and I didn't feel like I had seen any of them. That's one of the neat things about being a Ducks fan and fans of recent expansion teams in general. 40 years from now I can say "Hey, the only period of this team that I missed was their first few years."

A lot of people will cheer for these teams with such rich histories like the Yankees/Wings/Steelers but it feels like I am growing up with the Ducks.

Don't even get me started on bandwagon fans lol.


----------



## Yer Blues

BlazingLazer said:


> Since there have been the Nordiques, Quebec City doesn't sound as far-fetched, even though there is already Montreal. I'm not aware if there's ever been rivalries between the two, though.







Best rivalry in the NHL when it existed. If you like blood loss.



BlazingLazer said:


> I once heard someone suggest Hamilton, Ontario. Lol, isn't that almost practically a suburb of Toronto? It just seems to close to Toronto for that one to hold any weight.


Hamilton is bigger than Winnipeg, Ottawa, and Quebec City. Southern Ontario could support another two teams if the owners of Toronto would allow territorial infringement.



BlazingLazer said:


> I don't really want any more continued expansions or relocations for a while, but if I had one suggestion, maybe have a team in Saskatoon or Regina.


No, both are too small.


----------



## BlazingLazer

wmu'14 said:


> As a budding general college hockey fan, I'm shocked Wisconsin doesn't have an NHL team. As painful as it'd be to have the Ducks move to a more hockey market (as part of the fun is being a fan of a 'smaller' market team) I wouldn't mind if they were to relocate to Wisconsin. It's crazy to think that Minnesota didn't even have a team for a while.
> 
> Seattle I think would be a good choice as well for relocation but I again, I think it's fine the way it is. Maybe move the Panthers to Seattle? (No offense Panthers fans. I just think since they're a 'smaller' market and haven't won a Cup yet, they're the best choice).


Wisconsin doesn't sound too bad, considering there's a fair share of NHLers from there... and it's cold. When I started following hockey, I was actually getting used to there not being a team in Minnesota, until the Wild came. But yeah, Minnesota definitely deserves one. I'm not really sure how good the North Stars were, but the Dallas Stars were one of my favorite teams from around 1998-2001.

The Panthers possibly moving doesn't seem that far-out of a consideration, unfortuantely. I've always kinda liked them, despite the fact that they've been underwhelming during most of their existence. I think their Cup run in 1996 is what drew me to them, initially. That Game 7 against the Penguins definitely surprised a lot of people.



> That's kind of the interesting thing. I was becoming a fan when the stars from the 90s were starting to retire. Guys like Yzerman, Foresberg, Jagr, Lemuix etc etc. And the current stars were just starting to enter the League like Ovechkin, Datsyuk, Stamkos, Staal etc etc.


Interesting that you mention that. I guess you might be a few years younger than me, lol. Honestly, I've really fully warmed up to the "new wave" of players that came about. The plares of the 90s are where I have my "attachments" to the most. This probably also explains why I've never been crazy about Datsyuk, as good as he's made out to be. He arrived shortly after I finalized my whole memorized NHL database of players, lol.

It's like that local bar you go to and then you realize that your favorite bartender has been replaced by someone else. But eventually with time get used to the new guy and then he then becomes the one you go to.



> I think that's actually another reason I didn't become a Wings fan. Most of their stars were starting to retire and I didn't feel like I had seen any of them. That's one of the neat things about being a Ducks fan and fans of recent expansion teams in general. 40 years from now I can say "Hey, the only period of this team that I missed was their first few years."
> 
> A lot of people will cheer for these teams with such rich histories like the Yankees/Wings/Steelers but it feels like I am growing up with the Ducks.
> 
> Don't even get me started on bandwagon fans lol.


Yeah, you can look at it that way. Which is a plus because who knows what the future has in store for these teams. The Ducks along with some other teams could be in for a great history. Hell, the Blues of all teams finally look like they could be a Stanley Cup contender! That's the first time I've really noticed that for them.

The good thing about the NHL (and I guess hockey in general) is that I've never really noticed that many bandwagon fans (aside from a select number of "Rangers fans", who I've found out weren't really into hockey in the first place), of which I can't really say the same for the other major three sports in America.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Yer Blues said:


> Best rivalry in the NHL when it existed. If you like blood loss.


Yeah, I had assumed there most likely was one since they were that close to each other, but was never quite sure. I don't believe the Nordiques or the Jets ever really had any serious cup runs, either.



> Hamilton is bigger than Winnipeg, Ottawa, and Quebec City. Southern Ontario could support another two teams if the owners of Toronto would allow territorial infringement.


True, but I don't know. It always just seemed too close to Toronto for there to be any serious consideration (if there was any in the first place). But then again, there have been two New York teams in a few major sports and even New Jersey ones, and they're very close to each other.



> No, both are too small.


Yeah, I wasn't really discussing it based on how big or small the markets would be (of which I am not too into how it really works), just that I figured those are cities/towns where people are (or would be) more into hockey, given the location(s) and where many NHLers grew up.


----------



## Yer Blues

BlazingLazer said:


> I don't believe the Nordiques or the Jets ever really had any serious cup runs, either.


Nope they didn't. No need to bring the Jets into this. I suffered with them all those years.



BlazingLazer said:


> Yeah, I wasn't really discussing it based on how big or small the markets would be (of which I am not too into how it really works), just that I figured those are cities/towns where people are (or would be) more into hockey, given the location(s) and where many NHLers grew up.


Corporate base along with population plays a big factor in where teams go. Both cities combined have a smaller population than Winnipeg. And certain NHL owners have whinged about Winnipeg being in the league and having too small a population.


----------



## wmu'14

BlazingLazer said:


> The Panthers possibly moving doesn't seem that far-out of a consideration, unfortuantely. I've always kinda liked them, despite the fact that they've been underwhelming during most of their existence. I think their Cup run in 1996 is what drew me to them, initially. That Game 7 against the Penguins definitely surprised a lot of people.


My brother's a Panthers fan. For whatever reason, he tends to like southeastern teams with cats as their mascots. For the NHL, he likes the Red Wings, Panthers, Coyotes, and I've convinced him to like the Ducks.


----------



## BlazingLazer

wmu'14 said:


> My brother's a Panthers fan. For whatever reason, he tends to like southeastern teams with cats as their mascots. For the NHL, he likes the Red Wings, Panthers, Coyotes, and I've convinced him to like the Ducks.


Haha, see we all have our interesting ways of picking our teams to root for. Interestingly enough, for three straight seasons (2003-04, 2005-06, 2006-07) a warm city team has defeated a Canadian city team in the Stanley Cup Finals. Tampa Bay over Calgary, Carolina over Edmonton, and Anaheim over Ottawa (Anaheim I remember had more Canadian players on their team than Ottawa's). You may already know this though, lol.

The Coyotes are one of those teams that never seem to get an adequate amount of attention vs. the rest of the league. They're a team that makes me curious enough about them that I kind of want to get the NHL package with my cable and watch all the Phoenix games, lol.


----------



## BlazingLazer

By the way, what'd you guys think of these stadium games lately? I enjoy them, but I don't want a ridiculous amount of them. There are still two more of them to play this season, both in the beginning of March.


But boy, was the first half of that Islander-Ranger game at Yankee Stadium boring as hell.


----------



## yesterdays

I think the Stadium Series thing is a bit too much. I think The Winter Classic is cool, especially this year with the giant stadium, but the rest of the games unevitably dilute it a bit.


----------



## wmu'14

If they're just going to rotate the same four teams (Red Wings, Capitals, Penguins, Rangers) for the Winter Classic, we need some outdoor games for the other 26 teams. I'll admit 5 or so outdoor games is way too much, but the Classic and a Stadium each year would be perfect.


----------



## Grunbeld

yesterdays said:


> I think the Stadium Series thing is a bit too much. I think The Winter Classic is cool, especially this year with the giant stadium, but the rest of the games unevitably dilute it a bit.


It is kind of the point to dilute it though. The league wants to introduce the stadium series to as many teams as possible, so that eventually, most, if not all teams, could at least get one outdoor home game per season (or at least that its what the guys on TSN thought of it). It's great for the fans, and the game in LA did show that it is not impossible to play on decent ice for 60 minutes even on warm days.


----------



## yesterdays

Grunbeld said:


> It is kind of the point to dilute it though. The league wants to introduce the stadium series to as many teams as possible, so that eventually, most, if not all teams, could at least get one outdoor home game per season (or at least that its what the guys on TSN thought of it). It's great for the fans, and the game in LA did show that it is not impossible to play on decent ice for 60 minutes even on warm days.


Yeah I quess that's true. Obviously it's a good thing that more teams and their fans get their share of the fun.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Tavares out for the rest of the season. I'm not happy about this, but I'm not devastated, seeing as though making the playoffs is becoming more and more of a long shot.

Who knows, maybe I'll get lucky and someone will wind up injuring Arturs Kulda as well.


Looking forward to US avenging their loss 4 years back!


----------



## Cam1

BlazingLazer said:


> Tavares out for the rest of the season. I'm not happy about this, but I'm not devastated, seeing as though making the playoffs is becoming more and more of a long shot.
> 
> Who knows, maybe I'll get lucky and someone will wind up injuring Arturs Kulda as well.
> 
> Looking forward to US avenging their loss 4 years back!


How do you feel about that Moulson trade? With Tavares out for the season and Vanek likely to leave, it seems like they've practically given away a top 5 pick. Tough luck.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Cam1 said:


> How do you feel about that Moulson trade? With Tavares out for the season and Vanek likely to leave, it seems like they've practically given away a top 5 pick. Tough luck.


Well, when it happened it seemed like every Isles fan panicked and acted like the season was already over. My outlook was just to give it time and see how it works out. It did for quite a while, but then the same things that were happening to the Isles kept happening, regardless of the offensive output of that top line.

And now it seems that Frans Nielsen is also out (the top 2 centers on the team out, now) with a broken hand, and Matt Martin is out too for some reason. Things will get quite interesting, as long as the team can manage to hang tough, despite getting knocked around for now.

However, seeing as though I am not Garth Snow, I don't have any control of the situation. I'm not going to invest much energy into the Vanek saga, until it blows over. So for now, I can't really do much except see how everything pans out from now until the near future and hope that doesn't become more of a trainwreck.

It seems that Boston is just a bit more consistent lately, lol.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Canada-Sweden final. Can't say I'm really that interested. In the past 20 years, the only other national team that's won a gold that wasn't these two teams was the Czech Republic in 1998. Was hoping for a USA-Finland final (welcome back, 1980!).


----------



## BlazingLazer

Trade deadline today. Any thoughts?


----------



## yesterdays

St. Louis for Callahan plus top picks. Looks a bit sketchy in the long term for Rangers. Of course, if MSL keeps on going for 3-4 more years at the current pace it might prove a good deal. Still, I pick Tampa as the winner.


----------



## BlazingLazer

yesterdays said:


> St. Louis for Callahan plus top picks. Looks a bit sketchy in the long term for Rangers. Of course, if MSL keeps on going for 3-4 more years at the current pace it might prove a good deal. Still, I pick Tampa as the winner.


It seems that Marty and Stevie Y couldn't ultimately put things aside after all, if the reports about those two are to be fully believed.

Not sure what to make of the Islanders. I can only hope the team doesn't get screwed over yet again (or at least put further in a position to be). Couldn't MacDonald have gone to a team like the Red Wings instead of a division rival like the Flyers?

It always seems like whenever we have a real quality player or one that starts to develop really nicely, the GM decides we'd somehow be better off without him. I'm getting kinda sick of the Islanders constantly in rebuilding mode.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Alex Burrows lol 0 goals, $6 million/year. It's incredible how fast Vancouver went downhill. So happy that Peter Chiarelli is the GM of my fave team.


----------



## yesterdays

Yeah, also the Sedins are in a 20+ game drought, I think. Wonder if Tortorella was the right match for the team. 

Chia seem's to know his stuff, I agree.


----------



## minimized

I watched chaos erupt as a man collapsed on a bench.

It's surreal, helplessly watching other helpless people. At least everything seems to be ok.


----------



## Cam1

Canucks winning 3-0 going into the third period, lose 7-4. :lol


----------



## BlazingLazer

7 goals in the 3rd period for the Islanders. Haha, sometimes you need to make a bit of a statement in the NHL even, if out of the race.

Of course, >90% of the attention this got was about the Canucks giving up 7-0, ignoring any Islander accomplishments. No respect.

Buffalo tonight: Been pulling for the Sabres lately, and they've been doing pretty good relative to their last place record. Enroth has been definitely proving himself as the Sabres #1 goaltender and Neuvirth has also been holding the fort nicely. Should be an interesting matchup tonight.


----------



## Cam1

Dang, this Bruin team is so fun to watch. Maybe even more so than the past few years, and that's saying something. Kelly-Soderberg-Eriksson as a third line on top of how well the top two lines click and one of the top defensive units in the league (even w/out Seidenberg). Have a really good feeling this year that they will end up in the SCF again.

So many nice surprises this year too. Never expected Soderberg, Smith, Miller, and Krug to play this well. Eriksson has had a disappointing season, but I expect that will change - he's all ready getting better.

I think I predicted a Bruins-Blues final the past two years, maybe this year it will finally come true


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Dang, this Bruin team is so fun to watch. Maybe even more so than the past few years, and that's saying something. Kelly-Soderberg-Eriksson as a third line on top of how well the top two lines click and one of the top defensive units in the league (even w/out Seidenberg). Have a really good feeling this year that they will end up in the SCF again.
> 
> So many nice surprises this year too. Never expected Soderberg, Smith, Miller, and Krug to play this well. Eriksson has had a disappointing season, but I expect that will change - he's all ready getting better.
> 
> I think I predicted a Bruins-Blues final the past two years, maybe this year it will finally come true


I agree with everything you wrote. This might be the best Bruins team I've seen since I've been an adult, even without Seidenberg. That said, playoffs are mostly about two things: matchups, and goalies. Anything can happen, but if things go "as they should", Boston should be in their 3rd Stanley Cup final in 4 years. That'd be the first time that's happened since New Jersey went to the Cup final in 2000, 2001, and 2003.

Fun stat: Carl Soderberg is on pace for over 50 points, over 82 games...on the 3rd line...playing under 15 minutes per game...out of position for half the year...in his first NHL season...for about $1 million.

I also want a Bruins/Blues final, but man...they're good, and it'd suck hard to lose to Ryan Miller and Max Lapierre. Especially since they're a physical team, and by the end of it, I'd no longer like St. Louis. I had neutral feelings about Vancouver prior to 2011 and respected them going into the final that year...now I get happy feelings when they lose, which has been often lately.


----------



## Arbre

The Leafs need a right handed defensive defenseman badly.


the cheat said:


> I agree with everything you wrote. This might be the best Bruins team I've seen since I've been an adult, even without Seidenberg. That said, playoffs are mostly about two things: matchups, and goalies. Anything can happen, but if things go "as they should", Boston should be in their 3rd Stanley Cup final in 4 years. That'd be the first time that's happened since New Jersey went to the Cup final in 2000, 2001, and 2003.
> 
> Fun stat: Carl Soderberg is on pace for over 50 points, over 82 games...on the 3rd line...playing under 15 minutes per game...out of position for half the year...in his first NHL season...for about $1 million.
> 
> I also want a Bruins/Blues final, but man...they're good, and it'd suck hard to lose to Ryan Miller and Max Lapierre. Especially since they're a physical team, and by the end of it, I'd no longer like St. Louis. I had neutral feelings about Vancouver prior to 2011 and respected them going into the final that year...now I get happy feelings when they lose, which has been often lately.


The only Eastern team I can see beating Boston is Pittsburgh. Even then I think Boston is the superior team. Pittsburgh may have Crosby, Malkin, Letang, Neal, Kunitz, etc. but I think Fleury and the teams defensive game is questionable.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Eggshell said:


> The Leafs need a right handed defensive defenseman badly.
> 
> The only Eastern team I can see beating Boston is Pittsburgh. Even then I think Boston is the superior team. Pittsburgh may have Crosby, Malkin, Letang, Neal, Kunitz, etc. but I think Fleury and the teams defensive game is questionable.


Me too, unfortunately I'm old enough to remember Bruins teams that finished in the top 5 of the standings at years end, only to lose in the first round. I take nothing for granted  the Bruins are the favourites, but the playoffs are crazy, especially that first round. If they can get out of that, I really like their chances to represent the East in the Stanley Cup final.


----------



## intheshadows

I hate this scratching and clawing just to reach the playoffs..


----------



## Cam1

12 in a row now, feeling a Scab beat down on Monday night... it's been a while. This team is playing so well, too bad the playoffs are still a month away.


----------



## intheshadows

The playoff race is heating up!


----------



## Cam1

This season has been so much fun to watch, as a Bruins fan. Two weeks until the playoffs start, can't wait.


----------



## yesterdays

Seeing as there are a few Bruins fans like myself here, have any of you watched the Bruins behind the scenes show, Behind the B? I think it's been interesting. It can be found here:

http://video.bruins.nhl.com/videocenter/


----------



## Spindrift

The Kings are heading to the playoffs! Five years in a row!


----------



## BlazingLazer

Spindrift said:


> The Kings are heading to the playoffs! Five years in a row!


Lol, great, looking forward to even more virtually scoreless games!


----------



## BlazingLazer

And what the hell is with the Bridgeport Islanders now? Haven't had a non-shootout loss in 6 games and have been actually holding leads this time. No Tavares, Okposo, Grabner, Vanek, and no Visnovsky (again!) and this happens. Figures, right?


I guess when there's no chance left for the playoffs, the pressure drops and you can just relax more and get more established with all the new players. Looking forward to facing the Washington Ovechkins along with a display of the worst +/- in the entire league!


----------



## Cam1

yesterdays said:


> Seeing as there are a few Bruins fans like myself here, have any of you watched the Bruins behind the scenes show, Behind the B? I think it's been interesting. It can be found here:
> 
> http://video.bruins.nhl.com/videocenter/


I'm waiting for the summer so I can get my hockey fix when there's none on TV. Seen some clips, looks interesting.


----------



## Arbre

Most of the top teams like Boston, Chicago, St. Louis and Los Angeles play a gritty two-way game. Not sure why the Leafs always try to build a run and gun team. Those kind of teams never seem to win.


----------



## ASB20

I'm an Avs fan. Happy to be in the playoffs this year after some of the recent seasons; even with recent injury trouble, team's looking good. I'll admit, though. St. Louis scares the Jesus outta me.


----------



## yesterdays

ASB20 said:


> I'm an Avs fan. Happy to be in the playoffs this year after some of the recent seasons; even with recent injury trouble, team's looking good. I'll admit, though. St. Louis scares the Jesus outta me.


The Avs have looked very good this year. They have plenty of young talent too, so they might be a contender for years to come. MacKinnon in particular is going to be quite magical, I think.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Kind of boggles the mind how fast time flies these days. Colorado is a completely new, rejuvenated team. Based on that, all I can do is think of the team back in the late 90s with Sakic, Forsberg, Foote, Ozolinsh, Krupp, and the rest. I grew up with those players and it's kind of weird thinking back to that and how I'm witnessing a team a few generations afterwards. McKinnon wasn't even 1 year old when I started actively following hockey and the Avalanche won their first Stanley Cup.

Even their low-key lackluster years of recent seem like a long time ago.


----------



## something there

If the penguin's injury list is depressing and if they can't get healthy in time for playoffs, then they'll be out in the first round...again. Not looking forward to this postseason.


----------



## minimized

Jackets and Red Wings both in the playoffs! Whoooooooooooooooooooo

But, but, I'm not sure I want my Jackets paired up against the Penguins. I'll vomit watching my teams lose to them. If we can catch Philly... it would seem destiny to face off against Nash and the like.

And I don't know what to make of the Wings, ever. Besides that they also have no real shot at winning.


----------



## starsfreak

Seems like the Stars and the Coyotes are gonna fight till the last day for that last playoff spot. And they're playing against each other on the last day as well. This should be interesting.

I hope Dallas can make it. I like em and they haven't been there for a while. But I don't think that they're gonna make it far. They really struggle defensively.


----------



## starsfreak

They're looking good today though! 

Btw are there any Stars fans around here? ^^


----------



## starsfreak

PLAYOOOOOFFFSS!! :clap


(sorry for consecutive posts but I'm just excited lol)


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName

DanielFromGER said:


> PLAYOOOOOFFFSS!! :clap
> 
> (sorry for consecutive posts but I'm just excited lol)


ugh I want to them start now, can't wait... Congrats to the Stars, they always seemed to get really close then get eliminated the last week of the season the past couple of years. It'll be interesting to see what Jamie Benn can bring to the playoffs. If I may ask, how does a German become a Stars fan? lol


----------



## starsfreak

IncrediblyCreativeName said:


> ugh I want to them start now, can't wait... Congrats to the Stars, they always seemed to get really close then get eliminated the last week of the season the past couple of years. It'll be interesting to see what Jamie Benn can bring to the playoffs. If I may ask, how does a German become a Stars fan? lol


Idk it just so happened lol. I kinda like the state of Texas even though lots of stereotypes are going around here. And I always played with them in NHL  (I know ridiculous reason lol) I also like the colors the franchise chose. Their logo and jersey look really neat.

Their also really fun to watch. Here I'm only able to watch the German ice hockey league and the skill level here doesn't even come close to the NHL lol


----------



## yesterdays

DanielFromGER said:


> Btw are there any Stars fans around here? ^^


I like the Stars, they're my favorite from the West. I'm glad to see Seguin getting the chance to shine he wasn't going to get in Boston. Him, Benn and Val are quite dynamic.


----------



## Buerhle

I got Sharks winning over Boston for the Cup.


----------



## Cam1

The Sharks and the Ducks have been great all year but I just can't see them making it to the final. I'm guessing it will be the winner of the Blues/Hawks series against the Kings in the WCF vs. either the Rangers or the Bruins. Could be totally wrong, but I'm feeling a re-match of last years final with the Bruins winning it this time.

Also, Detroit doesn't scare me at all. They've been average all year and barely made the playoffs. Counting OT loses, they aren't even a .500 team. They're overrated because of how good they have been in the past. I'd be shocked if they were able to upset Boston. It seems unlikely Zetterberg will play (?), that won't make it any easier. Also, Howard hasn't been all that great this year. The fact that they were 3-1 against Boston in the regular season means nothing. Pitt was 3-0 vs. the Bruins last year then got swept away. It obviously won't be an easy series, but I can't see Detroit winning it.

Love all the first round match-ups. Blues / Hawks in the first round, damn. Those are probably 2 of the top 3 teams in the NHL. I have a strange feeling that Dallas gives Anaheim some trouble, but the Ducks win it in 7.

Yeah, next 2 months should be awesome


----------



## Arbre

Another embarrassing season for the Leafs. I want Phaneuf, Franson, Bozak, Lupul, Raymond and Kessel gone. No more soft players. Most of them will probably be back though.


----------



## Buerhle

I agree, I really like the 1st round match ups.

Really couldn't ask for more.

I don't have faith in San Jose, but I'm just hoping they can make it happen.
If they can somehow beat LA they should be able to make it to the finals.
the rest of that side of the playoffs doesn't scare me too much.


----------



## Buerhle

I could def see Dallas pulling the upset.

The ducks give up too many goals.


----------



## minimized

Playoff day! Time to put the NBA to shame?

I can't even imagine what kind of upsets could be sprung. There are so many good matchups. Anyone who can't feel their heart pounding this time of year must be dead.


----------



## ASB20

Buerhle said:


> I got Sharks winning over Boston for the Cup.


I got the same teams, but going the other way. Bruins over the Sharks. Boston's just been dominant this year, even in the weak East.

I got faith in my Avs after securing the Central in beating the Wild, but after that...psh, lack of recent playoff experience gonna hurt against some of the better teams. I'm a realistic fan. Doubt Colorado can make it all the way, as much as I want to believe.

But, upsets are upsets for a reason...


----------



## Cam1

Okay, I wanted to make a bracket challenge thread but I forgot - posting mine anyways:

Boston def. Detroit 6 games
Montreal def. Tampa 7 games
Pittsburgh def. Columbus 6 games
New York def. Philly 7 games

Boston def. Montreal 7 games
New York def. Pittsburgh 6 games

Boston def. New York 5 games

Colorado def. Minnesota 7 games
Chicago def. St. Louis 6 games
Anaheim def. Dallas 6 games
LA def. San Jose 5 games

Chicago def. Colorado 7 games
LA def. Anaheim 6 games

Chicago def. LA 7 games

Boston def. Chicago 7 games

Conn Smythe: IGINLA


----------



## intheshadows




----------



## Buerhle

Finally.

Game time.


----------



## minimized

Shots fired! Shots fired!

And we have return fire 19 seconds later... dis gonna be a knock-down, drag-out slug-fest between these two teams.


----------



## s2panda

Tampa vs Montreal is crazy good, only hope that the deeper games will be just as good.


----------



## Arbre

So Andersen is Anaheim's guy now? Great to see Danish players succeed in the NHL.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Glad to see the Bridgeport Islanders (who dressed a grand total of 13 rookies) went out on a high note. And on a shootout. Figures. I guess Butch Goring isn't ready to call it a season with the analysis, since he did the "Behind The Glass" in last night's game at Anaheim.

Let's see some (more?) playoff predictions! I guess I'm cheating a bit, since I'm starting a bit late, but whatever. First round. Here goes:

*Boston* over Detroit in 5 - Detroit may push it to a sixth game, as they can still steal games even with their somewhat depleted roster.

Pittsburgh over Columbus in 5 - For the same exact reasons listed above.

*Philadelphia* over NY Rangers in 7 - The Rangers seem better than they were last year, but Philly has become one of those teams who won't quit, no matter what. One of the few teams in the league right now who can somehow always manage to either tie it up and/or win it in the very last minutes/seconds of a game.

Montreal over *Tampa Bay* in 6 - Montreal has only been going up since a few months back, but I still think Tampa Bay will give them a good fight.

Anaheim over *Dallas* in 7 - I think Anaheim's surge tapered off a bit towards the end there... just as Dallas' first entry into the playofs since 2008 has them seemingly on a momentum gain.

Colorado over Minnesota in 6 - Colorado seems to blow a game here and there, and Minnesota is a strong enough team to capitalize on at least one of those.

Chicago over *St. Louis* in 5 - The story is injuries here. Both teams have vital players just coming back from injuries. But with the way I see it, I think Chicago is recovering (in more ways than one) at a faster rate than St. Louis is. I was gonna change this to 6 games, since St. Louis is getting some more players back, but I'll stick with 5 this time.

*Sharks* over Kings in 6 - I think the Sharks will get first-round revenge here over the Kings, especially since it seems that San Jose seems charged up more than ever, and the Kings don't seem to be quite the force they were in the past two years. The Sharks would need to get a few games where they can wear down J-Q early on (I'm talking being able to get 3+ goals in the 1st period or so to ensure some wins).

Side note: I've bolded which team I actually want to win.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Eggshell said:


> Another embarrassing season for the Leafs. I want Phaneuf, Franson, Bozak, Lupul, Raymond and Kessel gone. No more soft players. Most of them will probably be back though.


Would you like Nail Yakupov to be added to your roster at the very least? :b



minimized said:


> Playoff day! Time to put the NBA to shame?
> 
> I can't even imagine what kind of upsets could be sprung. There are so many good matchups. Anyone who can't feel their heart pounding this time of year must be dead.


These NHL playoffs have always put the NBA to shame, nothing new. No comparison as far as I'm concerned. Now if only ESPN (and most sports networks in general) would go the other way and pay attention to the NHL instead for a change!


----------



## BlazingLazer

Cam1 said:


> The Sharks and the Ducks have been great all year but I just can't see them making it to the final. I'm guessing it will be the winner of the Blues/Hawks series against the Kings in the WCF vs. either the Rangers or the Bruins. Could be totally wrong, but I'm feeling a re-match of last years final with the Bruins winning it this time.
> 
> Also, Detroit doesn't scare me at all. They've been average all year and barely made the playoffs. Counting OT loses, they aren't even a .500 team. They're overrated because of how good they have been in the past. I'd be shocked if they were able to upset Boston. It seems unlikely Zetterberg will play (?), that won't make it any easier. Also, Howard hasn't been all that great this year. The fact that they were 3-1 against Boston in the regular season means nothing. Pitt was 3-0 vs. the Bruins last year then got swept away. It obviously won't be an easy series, but I can't see Detroit winning it.
> 
> Love all the first round match-ups. Blues / Hawks in the first round, damn. Those are probably 2 of the top 3 teams in the NHL. I have a strange feeling that Dallas gives Anaheim some trouble, but the Ducks win it in 7.
> 
> Yeah, next 2 months should be awesome


Haha, nice .gif there. Was only that guy's second game in the NHL and he took down one of the tallest (and probably least balanced) guys in the game. Bunch of bruisers on that team now, lol.

Yeah, a lot of these playoff series could be surprising to say the least. The Sharks look better than ever, but everyone's been picking them to go all the way for the past 10 years or so. So unless it actually happens, I'm not fully behind them. Same goes for St. Louis.

Detroit ain't gonna make it that far, especially since they can't rely on Nyquist (where did he come from, anyway?) forever. For some reason, I see him disappearing in this round. I don't know why, I just do. On a somewhat related note, this can also be the round (or the rounds) where I may possibly get to see whether or not Bryan Bickell lives up to last year, or is the fluke that I've been suspecting him to be for a while now.


----------



## minimized

BlazingLazer said:


> Would you like Nail Yakupov to be added to your roster at the very least? :b
> 
> These NHL playoffs have always put the NBA to shame, nothing new. No comparison as far as I'm concerned. Now if only ESPN (and most sports networks in general) would go the other way and pay attention to the NHL instead for a change!


Yes, I totally agree. It doesn't hurt that I hate the NBA's product either.

If only the NHL was more prolific on TV like it deserves to be... and the games didn't overlap so I could see them all.


----------



## ASB20

I like the NBA, but then again, my team's not exactly the "superstar/individual dunks and highlights" style team, so I'm not sure I'm actually rooting for the "modern NBA" with my basketball fandom.

As for these playoffs...this 2nd period really is starting to stink in these last two minutes. C'mon Avs, this is getting ridiculous with the porous goaltending.


----------



## Ape in space

Colorado, my most hated team, is in the playoffs this year. Let the rage begin.:evil

The team I'm backing the most is St. Louis. Appropriately, the reason I like them is because of a bitter playoff series between them and Colorado back in the 90s - my most hated team. The hatred was intense, not just because they beat some of my chosen teams, but also because my bullies at school were backing Colorado. Now, over 15 years later, I still hate them. I don't know what I'll do if they win this year.

Anyway, back to St. Louis. The game last night was epic. Hoping for more like that.


----------



## starsfreak

Ugh it just sucks to follow the NHL here from Europe. With the games starting at 1:30 am, 2 am or even 4 am it's just impossible for me to follow the games live :/ 

Thank god there are highlights of every game on YouTube


----------



## ASB20

Ape in space said:


> Colorado, my most hated team, is in the playoffs this year. Let the rage begin.:evil












Joking, joking  Sort of, haha. The recent drought has been tough for us Avs fans.


----------



## minimized

The Hawks have to be CRUSHED. A couple of mistakes away from 2-0... Seabrook is gone, surely.


----------



## Ape in space

Wow another awesome OT win by St. Louis :yay


----------



## Cam1

That hit on Backes was nasty. Cost them the game, and will make it very hard to come back from down 0-2, especially if Seabrook gets suspended. Sure the Blues will be going after Toews even more than they all ready do now. Hoping the Hawks will win a couple so this series will go deep.


----------



## Ape in space

Avalanche scoring.... blood pressure rising.... APE SMASH :x


----------



## ASB20

Ape in space said:


> Avalanche scoring.... blood pressure rising.... APE SMASH :x


----------



## BlazingLazer

Seabrook definitely deserves to be punished for that hit. And I like the guy. Backes looked like he lost at least 50 IQ points afterwards. Actually kinda scary to see him stumble like that. That's definitely a concussion. Clear shoulder to head. Milbury and Jones can make all the efforts they want to soften the blow of punishment to Seabrook. Just seeing something like that happen is totally infuriating.

Reminds me of the Aaron Rome hit on Nathan Horton just under 3 years ago. That might've been worse, actually. I was just replaying that video and Horton looked like he was convulsing for a bit with his arm extended up.

I don't think this is the Blackhawks' year (despite my misguided predictions).


----------



## Cam1

This will be a good Easter Sunday:


----------



## yourfavestoner

This Carey Price lovefest on CBC is making me ill. The guy has not been close to tested since the first period of game two.

The Lightning look atrocious.


----------



## Cam1

Typical bs officiating in Montreal.


----------



## yesterdays

I was expecting a lot more from the Lightning. And what's with the LA defense right now? 13 goals scored by the Sharks in two games. 

The Seabrook hit was brutal.


----------



## Cam1

Two quick ones for Columbus. I hope this is the part where Fleury and the Penguins D falls apart.


----------



## Buerhle

Blue Jackets


----------



## minimized

I'm praying right along with anyone against the Penguins. But we've been notorious this season for giving up leads and we know the Penguins can score.

Still, here's for shocking the world.


----------



## starsfreak

Lets see if Dallas can make something happen tonight. First playoff game on home ice since 2008.

LEHT'S GO!


----------



## ASB20

Son of a *****.

Avs have looked terrible tonight and just paid for it. Bah. Gonna get drunk.


----------



## starsfreak

Stars are rockin' it! 

(6 am here in Germany but totally worth it  )


----------



## yesterdays

DanielFromGER said:


> Ugh it just sucks to follow the NHL here from Europe. With the games starting at 1:30 am, 2 am or even 4 am it's just impossible for me to follow the games live :/
> 
> Thank god there are highlights of every game on YouTube


The best source for highlights:

www.dtmts.com


----------



## starsfreak

yesterdays said:


> The best source for highlights:
> 
> www.dtmts.com


Thank you very much


----------



## Farideh

I wish there was a professional hockey team where I live. i would love to go to a hockey game. Looks so intense and so much fun.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## yourfavestoner

I really hate Montreal.

I didn't see the tripping penalty, but I'm gonna assume it was borderline at best.


----------



## BlazingLazer

yourfavestoner said:


> I really hate Montreal.
> 
> I didn't see the tripping penalty, but I'm gonna assume it was borderline at best.


Me personally, I'm getting pretty sick of hearing about Max Pacioretty all the damn time, among other things.


----------



## Cam1

I hate Montreal too, though they do have a really good team this year, imo. One of the better defensive groups in the league and a slightly overrated but still good goalie. Vanek was just what they needed. Will be a tough match-up for Boston or Detroit. Though I think over a 7 game series the Bruins would defeat them.

Honestly expected Detroit to be better than this, but Boston's defense is making them look awful. 2 goals in 3 games, yikes.

Didn't expect the Sharks to go up 3-0 against LA, maybe this is finally the year for them :stu


----------



## yourfavestoner

BlazingLazer said:


> Me personally, I'm getting pretty sick of hearing about Max Pacioretty all the damn time, among other things.


Amen. I'm telling you. When Jim Hughson was talking about his dad being there and how he hadn't scored a goal yet in the playoffs, I KNEW right then and there he was gonna score in the game. I told MY dad who was next to me.


----------



## minimized

I'm just not going to watch the games. It works out a lot better for everyone.

Who wants to keep a lead? No one! Let me now profess my love for Marc-Andrey Fleury.


----------



## Ape in space

NOOOO...... St. Louis loses in OT! :rain


----------



## minimized

Wings are here today.

We can only blame Montreal for sapping all the drama out of their series


----------



## Ape in space

St Louis and Chicago going to overtime yet again. This series is brilliant.

edit: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## starsfreak

Oh god Dallas :/

At least we're on home ice next


----------



## Cam1

How awesome would it be if these were the second round match-ups?:

Boston v. Montreal
Pittsburgh v. Philly

Chicago v. Colorado
San Jose v. Anaheim


----------



## Ape in space

^ I'm desperately hoping for St. Louis vs. Colorado so I can finally have my vengeance from over 15 years ago (assuming St Louis beats Colorado, that is).


----------



## minimized

I guess I was right after all all those months ago I said I didn't trust the Blues... and just when I was beginning to change my mind. Hitchcock! Chicago's star power and experience pulls through.


----------



## BlazingLazer

All the teams I wanted to win tonight, lost. Sick of the Ducks, Hawks, and obviously of course the Rangers.


----------



## ASB20

Man, I am chomping at the bit for Colorado to come through and get a chance at Chicago here. Urghhhh. I want to destroy them (although, being real, the Avs are probably gonna get barnstormed...assuming we don't blow it to Minnesota up 3-2 here.) 

Man can hope...


----------



## starsfreak

Dann heartbraker for Dallas in OT 
It was a great series though


----------



## Ape in space

I can't believe that happened to the Blues. I won't get my rematch. :cry

On the plus side, the Colorado hate train is moving along nicely. There are still many opportunities for them to lose. They've even given me a new player I can hate, Nathan MacKinnon. I had a special hate player back in the 90s team as well, Peter Forsberg (and Patrick Roy). God it's fun to hate a team.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName

My Kings forced the game 7 vs San Jose after being down 3-0!!!!! SO PUMPED!!!! WEDNESDAY PLZ COME HERE FASTER!!!!


----------



## Zeeshan

IncrediblyCreativeName said:


> My Kings forced the game 7 vs San Jose after being down 3-0!!!!! SO PUMPED!!!! WEDNESDAY PLZ COME HERE FASTER!!!!


Has a team in the history of sports every been up 3-0, lost it to 3-3, but than found a way to win game 7?


----------



## ASB20

Ape in space said:


> I can't believe that happened to the Blues. I won't get my rematch. :cry
> 
> On the plus side, the Colorado hate train is moving along nicely. There are still many opportunities for them to lose. They've even given me a new player I can hate, Nathan MacKinnon. I had a special hate player back in the 90s team as well, Peter Forsberg (and Patrick Roy). God it's fun to hate a team.


MacKinnon is suchhhh a beasttttt.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName

Zeeshan said:


> Has a team in the history of sports every been up 3-0, lost it to 3-3, but than found a way to win game 7?


8 teams in the NHL have made comebacks from being down 3-0 to force game 7 (9 now with the Kings) and of those, only 3 have won the game 7, meaning the other 5 teams lost game 7 to the team that was up 3-0... I think the Sharks managed to do this in 2011 with the Red Wings, they were up 3-0, allowed them to force game 7, but the Sharks won game 7. Not totally sure about that though, I'll have to look it up lol


----------



## BlazingLazer

Zeeshan said:


> Has a team in the history of sports every been up 3-0, lost it to 3-3, but than found a way to win game 7?


From what I recall, a more recent one was the Vancouver Canucks against the (at the time) defending Stanley Cup Champion Chicago Blackhawks in 2011, the first round. Vancouver won the first three, Chicago won the next three to force a game 7, but then lost that Game 7 in overtime to a goal by Alex Burrows.

The most recent 3-0 series lead that wound up eventually being lost was the Bruins in 2010 blowing it to the Philly Flyers in the Conference Semifinals.


----------



## Cam1

BlazingLazer said:


> The most recent 3-0 series lead that wound up eventually being lost was the Bruins in 2010 blowing it to the Philly Flyers in the Conference Semifinals.


Interesting that Richards and Carter were also on that team as well as the Kings this year. Honestly have no faith in the Sharks to win tomorrow night, even at home. Disappointing team every playoff season.


----------



## Cam1

Also, Bruins and Habs series starts on my 21st birthday, now I kind of have plans. Yay : D


----------



## BlazingLazer

Go Flyers!
Go Sharks (don't blow it!)!
Go Wild (although I don't really care as much about this one)!


----------



## BlazingLazer

Cam1 said:


> Interesting that Richards and Carter were also on that team as well as the Kings this year. Honestly have no faith in the Sharks to win tomorrow night, even at home. Disappointing team every playoff season.


Yeah, that's right. And I remember when watching NHL Live the other day, Keith Jones even said "you can be sure that Mike Richards is telling his guys about that series".

And to think the Sharks could have made mince meat of the Kings. The curse of getting too lax (kind of like the Islanders when they get a lead in a game!).



Cam1 said:


> Also, Bruins and Habs series starts on my 21st birthday, now I kind of have plans. Yay : D


Awesome, happy birthday tomorrow then. Hopefully a fitting blowout from Boston to Montreal takes place!


----------



## PGVan

BlazingLazer said:


> From what I recall, a more recent one was the Vancouver Canucks against the (at the time) defending Stanley Cup Champion Chicago Blackhawks in 2011, the first round. Vancouver won the first three, Chicago won the next three to force a game 7, but then lost that Game 7 in overtime to a goal by Alex Burrows.


More applicable to tonight, in the same 2011 first round, San Jose blew a 3-0 lead to Detroit but managed to win Game 7 at home.

I don't have a good feeling for San Jose tonight. After all the years of playoff criticism for that team, this is as weak as they've shown themselves simply because their ONLY focus after Game 6 was the goal LA scored that should have been disallowed. (I've reffed hockey at an elite level and that should have been waved off.) However, the reality is that it was ONE goal in a 4-1 game. The goal being the 2-1 goal doesn't mean anything considering LA was dominating the game to that point and they still scored twice after. That ONE goal didn't blow a 3-0 series lead either. To blame losing Game 6 on the officials and to say they got cheated tells me that San Jose is weak mentally. The best teams overcome those calls. They happen to every team in every sport. That's reality. The Sharks are not confident going into Game 7, they are scared ****less of losing, just like they were in Game 6.


----------



## Zeeshan

I have money on Kings vs Canadiens final

So i hope Kings win tonight


----------



## Ape in space

ASB20 said:


> MacKinnon is suchhhh a beasttttt.


I'm glad you share my opinion of this horrible human being.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

HISTORY WILL REPEAT ITSELF GO WILD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minimized

Going to have to double-screen the Avs and Sharks games.

Meh, at least this is fun. Did I mention how much playoff hockey rocks? Also I hope the Penguins lose.


----------



## minimized

Cam1 said:


> Also, Bruins and Habs series starts on my 21st birthday, now I kind of have plans. Yay : D


Well happy birthday. I believe the Bruins will be delivering presents in spades this year.


----------



## Cam1

Thanks guys. This Avs/Wild game is awesome, looks like OT too... :yay


----------



## minimized

Lookin' like another belly-up embarrassment by the Sharks... guess I was right in doubting them too.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

I told you!!!! El nino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ASB20

****ing mother****ers.

Gonna go drink and forget this ****. Hope Chicago blasts Minnesota straight through the ice.

Gah. All my hopes are with the NBA playoffs, as usual.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

Justice



asb20 said:


> ****ing mother****ers.
> 
> Gonna go drink and forget this ****. Hope chicago blasts minnesota straight through the ice.
> 
> Gah. All my hopes are with the nba playoffs, as usual.


----------



## ASB20

MrFunnyPants said:


> Justice


That's rich.


----------



## Arbre

So San Jose choked. I wonder if they will finally change the teams culture now?


----------



## Ape in space

Ugh all my hopes were on the Sharks. I can't believe how epically they screwed up... yet again. And I now feel strangely empty after the Avalanche lost. It was fun having such strong emotions against them, but what will I do now?

The last team left that I like is Pittsburgh.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName

KINGS WON!!! Words cant express how I feel!!! I've watched the Kings all throughout my childhood because my dad was a fan, and we would watch the games together. The Kings royally sucked in the late 90's and most of the 00's but we still kept watching. Before the cup, the Kings proudest playoff moments were the Miracle on Manchester and the 2001 upset of Detroit. But after all that suffering, their current success is just so awesome to witness. The powerhouse run to the cup in 2012, making it back to the conf. final last year, now this historic comeback. Like Quick so famously said after they won the cup, "look at this f**kin team!"

Sorry about the long post, I'm just so happy :')


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

#whynotus


----------



## Arbre




----------



## BlazingLazer

Eggshell said:


>


Since the Islanders just picked him up, I wonder what he'll be able to bring in the coming season.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Lol, the only team that advanced to this next round that I'm ok with is the Bruins. So... go Bruins!


----------



## Cam1

BlazingLazer said:


> Lol, the only team that advanced to this next round that I'm ok with is the Bruins. So... go Bruins!


:yes


----------



## No Real Help

I can't believe the Wild won... now Matt Cooke will be able to play again in the playoffs. Meanwhile, Tyson Barrie is going to be rehabbing for months. Doesn't seem fair and they would have won if he was in the lineup.


----------



## Marko3

well kings won. .thats most important =)


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

No Real Help said:


> I can't believe the Wild won... now Matt Cooke will be able to play again in the playoffs. Meanwhile, Tyson Barrie is going to be rehabbing for months. Doesn't seem fair and they would have won if he was in the lineup.


you couldn't win the series after we gift wrapped you game 1 and the refs handed you game 5 what else do you want? It doesn't seem fair that Minnesota has to play half the season with their #4th option at goaltender but **** happens stop making excuses. Joe Thornton made a worse knee on knee hit in game 6 and yet he doesn't get suspended or even talked about what happened there?


----------



## Steve French

I wouldn't just give the Wild the series based on Barrie being out. Still, a knee on knee is an extremely gutless play, and Cooke is a scumbag player.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

This is worse than Matt Cooke's and yet nothing came of it?


----------



## Arbre

BlazingLazer said:


> Since the Islanders just picked him up, I wonder what he'll be able to bring in the coming season.


He's a good goalie if he stays healthy. Always puts up good numbers. Hopefully the Islanders can sign him and he can keep them out of the bottom five next season. It would suck for them to have to give up a high pick next year.


----------



## No Real Help

MrFunnyPants said:


> you couldn't win the series after we gift wrapped you game 1 and the refs handed you game 5 what else do you want? It doesn't seem fair that Minnesota has to play half the season with their #4th option at goaltender but **** happens stop making excuses. Joe Thornton made a worse knee on knee hit in game 6 and yet he doesn't get suspended or even talked about what happened there?


Why are you saying "you"? I'm not an Avalanche fan. I'm just perplexed that they didn't win. Keumper isn't any worse than an over the hill Backstrom, the disparity between #1 and #3 isn't that large (he's not their #4). 
Don't even try to downplay that knee on knee either, Cooke shouldn't even be in the league anymore after all of these repeat offences.


----------



## No Real Help

Steve French said:


> I wouldn't just give the Wild the series based on Barrie being out. Still, a knee on knee is an extremely gutless play, and Cooke is a scumbag player.


I would. Tyson Barrie is arguably their best offensive defenseman and they lost the series by 1 goal. You don't think he would have made more than a 1 goal difference?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

No Real Help said:


> I would. Tyson Barrie is arguably their best offensive defenseman and they lost the series by 1 goal. You don't think he would have made more than a 1 goal difference?


Dude did you watch the series? Colorado were flat out dominated in Minnesota's 3 home games and analysts agree that they were outplayed for all but 3 periods the entire series. Just because a game was won by a single goal does not mean the game was 50/50. Just because Nathan Mckinnon is 18 years old does not mean they deserve to win the series. Minnesota were by far the better team in that series. Justice prevailed. Better luck next time.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

No Real Help said:


> Why are you saying "you"? I'm not an Avalanche fan. I'm just perplexed that they didn't win. Keumper isn't any worse than an over the hill Backstrom, the disparity between #1 and #3 isn't that large (he's not their #4).
> Don't even try to downplay that knee on knee either, Cooke shouldn't even be in the league anymore after all of these repeat offences.


Not downplaying the hit at all just don't understand why your not crying about that hit? Also it's not 2012, Backstrom is Minnesota's backup and yes he is much better than Darcy Kuemper at this stage of his career.


----------



## NoHobbies

Go Rangers


----------



## No Real Help

MrFunnyPants said:


> Dude did you watch the series? Colorado were flat out dominated in Minnesota's 3 home games and analysts agree that they were outplayed for all but 3 periods the entire series. Just because a game was won by a single goal does not mean the game was 50/50. Just because Nathan Mckinnon is 18 years old does not mean they deserve to win the series. Minnesota were by far the better team in that series. Justice prevailed. Better luck next time.


I was able to watch about half of the series and I never witnessed Minnesota dominating the flow of the game (not saying they didn't, they clearly must have in a couple of their wins). When a series comes down to a single overtime goal, you can bet your *** that having a guy like Tyson Barrie, and Matt Duchene earlier, would have probably tipped the scales in the favour of Colorado to the point where it wouldn't have even gone to OT. It's all what if's, I know. Minnesota was the better team out of the two lineups iced this series. I'm just thinking out loud and a little peeved that Matt Cooke is even still in this league prior to that knee.

After watching these first two games against Chicago, do you honestly think they're doing better than Colorado would?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

Yes I do. Varlamov was terrible and Colorado could barely hold onto the puck. Chicago would be running rings around them just as they are with us. Things can change though we are still playing hard and getting chances just need to find players who can finish. I feel like I've been saying that for years though SIGH


----------



## No Real Help

Colorado is a very fast team with a much higher offensive upside than Minny, they just allow too many *****ing shots. Whether that's a product of their defense or just defensive system in general, I don't know. 

Minnesota has a solid system and good coaching, just seems like they've always lacked that offensive firepower to push them from being a bubble team into an actual contender. I think they'll do a little better at home than they did in the first two games.


----------



## Cam1

So frustrating. They outplay the Canadians for most of the games but can't finish on scoring chances, with the exception of game 3 period 3. The Scabs are so annoying with their shot blocking counter attack style, reminds me of the Tortarella Rangers. I think the Bruins will bounce back and win the next 3! Sure Tuukka has been pretty good, but it would be nice to see him make a big save, like one of the two break aways. Price has been on top of his game. Rask really hasn't been challenged too much. A lot of his saves are relatively easy, buy when challenged the Canadians are finishing on him.


----------



## PGVan

MrFunnyPants said:


> you couldn't win the series after we gift wrapped you game 1 and the refs handed you game 5 what else do you want? It doesn't seem fair that Minnesota has to play half the season with their #4th option at goaltender but **** happens stop making excuses. Joe Thornton made a worse knee on knee hit in game 6 and yet he doesn't get suspended or even talked about what happened there?


Speaking as an official of 17 years with experience up to Jr.A (2-3 steps below NHL), referees giftwrap nothing for anyone. Ask any elite coach in hockey and they will tell you that the best teams overcome whatever is thrown at them, including the short end of the stick on penalty calls/non-calls. Bad calls happen (which is never the result of bias, especially in the NHL where referees make 6-figures), but best teams always win.

As for the Tyson Barrie debate, there is just no way to guarantee anything. If you listen to Don Cherry (big mistake if you do), he will tell you that losing Barrie cost the Avs the series. Obviously is was a big loss. That said, how do we know that had Cooke not taken him out, that Barrie doesn't suddenly slump and Minnesota wins the next 3 with him in the lineup? Hindsight isn't 20/20 in sports.

With the above stated, I will say that Matt Cooke proved to be a leopard who can't change his spots. I will give him credit for the last 3 years. Eugene Melnyk (Senators owner) thinks he can get actual forensic evidence to say Cooke intentionally sliced Karlsson's Achilles tendon, but that just means that Melnyk is a cynical a**hole. Cooke did well in recent years, but that was just a dirty knee. I remember him as a Canuck and I always wanted him gone.


----------



## PGVan

Cam1 said:


> So frustrating. They outplay the Canadians for most of the games but can't finish on scoring chances, with the exception of game 3 period 3. The Scabs are so annoying with their shot blocking counter attack style, reminds me of the Tortarella Rangers. I think the Bruins will bounce back and win the next 3! Sure Tuukka has been pretty good, but it would be nice to see him make a big save, like one of the two break aways. Price has been on top of his game. Rask really hasn't been challenged too much. A lot of his saves are relatively easy, buy when challenged the Canadians are finishing on him.


You have to give Carey Price credit a bit more than to say Boston hasn't capitalized. Right now, he's the NHL's best goaltender. He's the main reason Montreal has won 2 of 3 so far. Boston thinks they found something with him crouching to see screened shots, but as Price himself told the media before Game 3, that's pretty much the book on every goaltender.

Not much anyone can whine about when a style of play works against them. Some teams can pull off that scrappy shot blocking and counter attack style, some can't. Other teams can also employ the style of running goalies, spearing opponents in the balls, low-bridging opponents at the knees from behind (along with a lot of other dirty play they call "tough") and crying about officials. Sometimes that works too.


----------



## Cam1

PGVan said:


> You have to give Carey Price credit a bit more than to say Boston hasn't capitalized. Right now, he's the NHL's best goaltender. He's the main reason Montreal has won 2 of 3 so far. Boston thinks they found something with him crouching to see screened shots, but as Price himself told the media before Game 3, that's pretty much the book on every goaltender.
> 
> Not much anyone can whine about when a style of play works against them. Some teams can pull off that scrappy shot blocking and counter attack style, some can't. Other teams can also employ the style of running goalies, spearing opponents in the balls, low-bridging opponents at the knees from behind (along with a lot of other dirty play they call "tough") and crying about officials. Sometimes that works too.


I was referring to the numerous posts, missed nets, and fanning on shots/not getting anything on shots. It has more to do with the Canadians stick work than Carey Price. Yeah, you're right, Price has been pretty good. Yes, some teams can, it's still frustrating to watch your favorite team play against though.

Lol, yes, that's the key to Bostons success.


----------



## intheshadows

Too bad I didn't see San Jose's epic choke job. I work nights.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

HAHA Chicago in 4?


----------



## Cam1

A Penguins v. Canadiens conference final is like my worst nightmare. Terrible loss last night, hope the Bruins will bounce back. Soderberg isn't going to carry the team, they're fortunate to be at this point with Krejci and Marchand doing nothing. Would be perfect if those two could breakout tomorrow night 

Don't care too much about who wins tonight. If there Bruins were to win I would love to see them play Pitt, but if the Canadians win I would like to see them play the Rangers, so I could actually bare to watch the games :b


I can't believe I'm older than Gibson.


----------



## minimized

So happy the Pens lost. Can't blame it all on Fleury this time. Crosby had like 1 goal in 2 series.


----------



## Cam1

Price is done for the remainder of the series, ouch. As if the 7-2 thumping wasn't bad enough... wonder how they will play with Budaj. Rangers have been really impressive.


----------



## Gavroche

Rangers will sweep, hope LA CHI goes 7 with LA winning, giving the Rangers an easier path to the cup.


----------



## burningpile

It's been a good year, the Bruins-Habs series was amazing. Hoping for a hawks-habs final, but a hawks-rangers final wouldn't be too bad either.


----------



## Arbre

When I stopped watching the Chicago - LA game it was 2-1 Chicago but LA ended up winning 6-2.


----------



## starsfreak

Damn what a game. Don't think that King Henrik's gonna choke that bad at home ice too so I think (and hope) NY's gonna seal it at MSG.


----------



## burningpile

Hmm, game 7? I think/hope so! (yay habs)


----------



## NoHobbies

Nope. Rangers win tonight


----------



## M0rbid

MY RANGERS are in the Stanley Cup. It frickin took them 20 years......


----------



## Arbre

Yay, Habs are out.


----------



## NoHobbies

Everyone picking the West team


----------



## Arbre

I'm worried that hiring Shanahan is just a distraction and nothing will really change with the Leafs.


----------



## yesterdays

Eggshell said:


> I'm worried that hiring Shanahan is just a distraction and nothing will really change with the Leafs.


Very likely.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName

YESSSS Kings are going to the finals!!!! So many heart attacks in both cities watching this series lol, just epic hockey throughout. I cant wait to see an LA-NY series now, I was hoping for it in 2012 even though I thought the Devils would be the easier team to beat back then. So excited for wednesday... cant believe that LA has home ice advantage either. GKG!


----------



## starsfreak

Awesome match! These playoffs should never end


----------



## Cam1

I've never liked the Rangers, until this playoff season. I hope they win it. Kings are really good all around, but I can see Lundqvist stealing a couple games. Eh, either way I just hope it goes the full 7.


----------



## BlazingLazer

By far the worst playoffs I've seen in terms of teams I wanted and not wanted to see advance, in probably all my years of following hockey. Now culminating in perhaps my least possible desired Stanley Cup Finals. I joked that I wasn't gonna even bother watching anymore at this point, but I probably will anyway, 'cause it's hockey.


----------



## starsfreak

I guess Dan Girardi didn't sleep well last night lol.


----------



## Arbre

It would be cool to see Lundqvist win the cup.


----------



## BlazingLazer

WTF Dan Boyle to the Islanders... A step in the right direction, perhaps.



Eggshell said:


> It would be cool to see Lundqvist win the cup.


My most recent post aside, it would be pretty neat for that to happen to him.


----------



## NoHobbies

I'm not a hockey fan, but how was that not goalie interference?


----------



## Steve French

Get out your brooms people.


Nah, I think New York will take this next one. Stretch it to five or six.


----------



## NoHobbies

Series tied 2-2.


----------



## BlazingLazer

NoHobbies said:


> Series tied 2-2.


Lol, what series are you watching?


----------



## NoHobbies

BlazingLazer said:


> Lol, what series are you watching?


The one where the Rangers won games 2 and 4.


----------



## NoHobbies

Rangers win 2-1. Now lead series 3-2!!!


----------



## Ckg2011

Kings need to get traffic in front of Lundqvist.


----------



## Steve French

NoHobbies said:


> Rangers win 2-1. Now lead series 3-2!!!


I don't even know where to start.

1. It's in overtime, the Rangers haven't won this game yet.
2. LA is leading the series 3-1.


----------



## Ckg2011

Kings wins stanley cup!!! Boom!!!


----------



## M0rbid

Kings didn't even win this legitimately. This series reminds me of Steelers v. Seahawks SB. One team got hosed by the refs consistently.


----------



## NoHobbies

Steve French said:


> I don't even know where to start.
> 
> 1. It's in overtime, the Rangers haven't won this game yet.
> 2. LA is leading the series 3-1.


Umm, no

1. Rangers won game 2 since the goalie interference goal that led to OT doesn't actually count

2. Rangers won game 4

3. Rangers won game 5 since Zuccarello getting called for a tripping penalty when he was the one who got tripped doesn't count.

so Rangers lead the series 3-2 when you ignore blown calls.


----------



## NoHobbies

M0rbid said:


> Kings didn't even win this legitimately. This series reminds me of Steelers v. Seahawks SB. One team got hosed by the refs consistently.


Don't count.


----------



## Ape in space

Bah this is bull****. I hate the Kings. They're like a pest that won't go away.


----------



## M0rbid

Cam1 said:


> Kings won in 5 because they are better than the Rangers in just about every aspect of the game. Plain and simple, really. I think this is what most people expected.


Have you watched Game 1 and Game 2? They had no business winning those games. That POS ref consistently allowed obstruction and gave beneficial calls after calls after calls in favor of the Kings. No great teams can overcome that.


----------



## NoHobbies

Rangers were asked to win at least 6 games out of 7. And yeah the Kings outplayed them a bit but this game is decided by goals. Now all I have is the Mets.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Just when I was beginning to think I wouldn't see a Stanley Cup winning goal in OT at home, it finally happens. What energy.


----------



## Royals

Blackhawks and Red Wings always have been my favorite teams. I was so happy when Chicago won the cup again in 2010. I just don't watch NHL anymore. I stopped watching from about 2003 because most legendary players were retired than. I love the 90's NHL though. Because Gretzky, Bure, Yzerman, Federov, Larionov, Shanahan, mmm, Yashin, Messier, Lindros, Selanne, Kariya, Nolan, Amonte, Gilmour, Coffey, Sakic, Forsberg, Bourque, Koivu, Niedermayer, Stevens, Chelios, Bondra, Lemieux, Jagr, Roy, Belfour, Kolzig, Osgood, Turek, Joseph, Potvin... were still playing or at their best level. How many players like that do you have now?!?!?


----------



## NoHobbies

Congrats on Rangers winning the Cup. good job.


----------



## Steve French

I just know my team (the Canucks) is going to take Virtanen at 6 when there are better players available. In addition to a couple somewhat questionable trades this morning.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

James Neal to Nashville. Great pick up for them, if their new coach allows them to play more offense. They have the goalie and defense to allow for a "take more chances" approach on offense.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Gino Odjick apparently has this rare terminal heart disease called AL amyloidosis. Scary to think that a player I followed might possibly have his life ending soon.


----------



## intheshadows

I made an imaginary roster of people with SA from where we live. (21 people) I named a captain and everything.
Too much time on my hands.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The NHL draft is over for another year, and for the 12th year in a row, I wasn't selected. Damn it.


----------



## starsfreak

Leon Draisaitl is now the highest picked German player ever. 

Hope he can grow and eventually get some ice time in Edmonton.


----------



## intheshadows

the cheat said:


> The NHL draft is over for another year, and for the 12th year in a row, I wasn't selected. Damn it.


 lol


----------



## Arbre

DanielFromGER said:


> Leon Draisaitl is now the highest picked German player ever.
> 
> Hope he can grow and eventually get some ice time in Edmonton.


I like that. I'm not German but I like seeing smaller hockey countries do well.


----------



## Cam1

DanielFromGER said:


> Leon Draisaitl is now the highest picked German player ever.
> 
> Hope he can grow and eventually get some ice time in Edmonton.


Yeah, that's pretty cool. I'll be rooting for the guy.

What do you think of the Spezza trade / signing Hemsky? They're thin on D, but that will definitely make their offense a lot better.


----------



## starsfreak

Cam1 said:


> Yeah, that's pretty cool. I'll be rooting for the guy.
> 
> What do you think of the Spezza trade / signing Hemsky? They're thin on D, but that will definitely make their offense a lot better.


The Future is looking bright in Dallas as we have mane youngsters as Nichushkin and Dillon an long term contracts with Seguin and Jamie Benn so I think the Spezza deal wad great. Of course we had to give some potential prospects like Chiasson but what cab you do. You gotta take risks. to make some progress and I think that was a good deal. I think. We will all see next season.  Kind Useless to make som predictions^^ Unless you can REALLY look into the future. Then I would have some questions


----------



## Cam1

DanielFromGER said:


> The Future is looking bright in Dallas as we have mane youngsters as Nichushkin and Dillon an long term contracts with Seguin and Jamie Benn so I think the Spezza deal wad great. Of course we had to give some potential prospects like Chiasson but what cab you do. You gotta take risks. to make some progress and I think that was a good deal. I think. We will all see next season.  Kind Useless to make som predictions^^ Unless you can REALLY look into the future. Then I would have some questions


Yeah. From what I've read, they have one of the best prospect pools in the NHL, so as these guys come up they will only get better! They're a fun team to watch, and I'm still a Seguin fan (still pissed that they traded him away). True, haha. Predictions are pretty pointless for the most part, but hopefully they'll contend for the playoffs again... though the west is stacked, and getting even better :b


----------



## Cam1

I wonder, will this be the year the Blues actually make some noise in the playoffs now that they've added Stastny? Looks like they're banking on Elliot in net though. Surprised they didn't try and re-sign Miller.


And Iginla to the Avs . I hope Erikkson will be a lot better than he was last year, now that he's had time to fully recover from his concussions.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> I wonder, will this be the year the Blues actually make some noise in the playoffs now that they've added Stastny? Looks like they're banking on Elliot in net though. Surprised they didn't try and re-sign Miller.
> 
> And Iginla to the Avs . I hope Erikkson will be a lot better than he was last year, now that he's had time to fully recover from his concussions.


So disappointed Chia-pet didn't buy out Chris Kelly. Still wouldn't be enough to allow Boston to offer Iggy a 2-3 year deal at $5+ million, but it allows for SOME cap space.

Lucic-Krejci-Eriksson
Marchand-Bergeron-Smith
Kelly-Soderberg-Khoklachev
Paille-Spooner-Campbell

I think Claude could play that 4th line for 10+ minutes a game and they'd be fast, creative with some roughness in Campbell.

I'm actually excited about some of the prospects hopefully getting a real chance...if it's not working, the Bruins are still good enough to be locked into a playoff position, and they can make a move at the deadline to improve.


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> So disappointed Chia-pet didn't buy out Chris Kelly. Still wouldn't be enough to allow Boston to offer Iggy a 2-3 year deal at $5+ million, but it allows for SOME cap space.
> 
> Lucic-Krejci-Eriksson
> Marchand-Bergeron-Smith
> Kelly-Soderberg-Khoklachev
> Paille-Spooner-Campbell
> 
> I think Claude could play that 4th line for 10+ minutes a game and they'd be fast, creative with some roughness in Campbell.
> 
> I'm actually excited about some of the prospects hopefully getting a real chance...if it's not working, the Bruins are still good enough to be locked into a playoff position, and they can make a move at the deadline to improve.


Yeah, they really seem to love Kelly for whatever reason. Good player for what he is, but I think they could do without him (and the ~3m cap hit). I wold like these line combos, though can't see them putting Spooner on the 4th line.

I'm feeling a trade for a 3rd line type. They just signed another D-man from Calgary and still have Bartowski and Miller as extras. I think Bartowski is gone, or maybe McQuaid, along with someone else or a pick. Will be interesting to see what happens though.


----------



## Cam1

Also, how the hell is Dave Bolland making 5m+ over the next 5 years, LOL.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Yeah, they really seem to love Kelly for whatever reason. Good player for what he is, but I think they could do without him (and the ~3m cap hit). I wold like these line combos, though can't see them putting Spooner on the 4th line.
> 
> I'm feeling a trade for a 3rd line type. They just signed another D-man from Calgary and still have Bartowski and Miller as extras. I think Bartowski is gone, or maybe McQuaid, along with someone else or a pick. Will be interesting to see what happens though.


I'll be legit upset if they dump McQuaid. He's tough as nails, will fight anyone and is solid enough defensively for the ice time he gets. And his cap hit is fine. With Krug, Hamilton and Warsofsky, I dunno why they haven't packaged Kelly and the rights to Bartowski for...I dunno...anything?
I don't like Spooner on the 4th line either, but I like him at centre on any line over being a 3rd line winger. He needs the puck on his stick and that's hard to do as a winger, though he can really skate...so seeing him flying up and down the wing wouldn't be so bad, either.

I'm interested to see if they sign anyone too, but I'm hoping to just let the kids have a chance early in the year and then adjust if needed.

Most of all, I'm excited to see if Hamilton takes another step, cause if he does...he'll be entering "top 10 defensemen in the NHL" territory.

Oh God, it's July 2nd...I'm not gonna make it. :blank


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Hockeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...come backkkkkkkkkkkk...


----------



## intheshadows

I'm watching old games on youtube to get my fix. 

I have two seasons of the Hockey News to read again then toss out.


----------



## drganon

Being a Hurricanes fan, I'm not holding my breath for a good upcoming season. On the one hand, JR is gone and now probably screwing up things for the Penguins now instead of us, but on the other hand we're still stuck with Cam Ward.


----------



## Arbre

drganon said:


> Being a Hurricanes fan, I'm not holding my breath for a good upcoming season. On the one hand, JR is gone and now probably screwing up things for the Penguins now instead of us, but on the other hand we're still stuck with Cam Ward.


Honestly, I see them finishing bottom 5. Their defense and bottom six forwards don't look good to me.


----------



## drganon

Eggshell said:


> Honestly, I see them finishing bottom 5. Their defense and bottom six forwards don't look good to me.


The only bright side to this upcoming season, is that supposedly next years draft is going to be filled with really good players. If we do badly enough, we might get a decent pick for once, like in the top 5 or so.


----------



## Arbre

drganon said:


> The only bright side to this upcoming season, is that supposedly next years draft is going to be filled with really good players. If we do badly enough, we might get a decent pick for once, like in the top 5 or so.


It might not be good for younger players like Rielly, Gardiner and Bernier but I wouldn't mind if the Leafs sucked enough for one year and got McDavid or Eichel.


----------



## drganon

Eggshell said:


> It might not be good for younger players like Rielly, Gardiner and Bernier but I wouldn't mind if the Leafs sucked enough for one year and got McDavid or Eichel.


Knowing my teams luck, we'll suck, but not suck enough to get either of those two guys. I have a feeling that both of those guys will help turn around whatever team they go to.


----------



## yesterdays

Eggshell said:


> The Leafs acquisitions have been a bit pricey but I like that they've added grit, two-way ability and leadership. They sorely needed that. Now we just need a two-way third line center (I think I'd like Ott), a two-way second line winger and possibly someone better than Robidas to play with Phaneuf. I might actually like the team for once.


The Leafs went and got Kontiola from the KHL, he could fit the second or third line if he's able to make it in the NHL. The reason I posted is your avatar though, great album.


----------



## Arbre

yesterdays said:


> The Leafs went and got Kontiola from the KHL, he could fit the second or third line if he's able to make it in the NHL. The reason I posted is your avatar though, great album.


I don't really know anything about Kontiola. I was hoping for more size and two-way play which is what the Leafs need but I can't complain if he's a good player. That Tycho album was good.


----------



## yesterdays

Eggshell said:


> I don't really know anything about Kontiola. I was hoping for more size and two-way play which is what the Leafs need but I can't complain if he's a good player. That Tycho album was good.


Being a Finn myself, I do know something about him. He's been solid in the KHL and great in the World Championships. More of a skill guy and a playmaker, I'm not sure about the two-way play. I'm a bit skeptical about his chances in the NHL but we'll see. I'm not skeptical about Komarov though, he's gonna be great in his role.


----------



## EcoProg

Don't buy EA. Don't promote this cancer of the game industry. Re-skinned games, sold for $60 or something. Soon game developers will stop trying, because their fans will buy whatever that comes from their shelf. Even if it's pure ****. Just bribe the reviewers, and bam, 10/10 GOTY!!! buy pls


----------



## Steve French

EcoProg said:


> Don't buy EA. Don't promote this cancer of the game industry. Re-skinned games, sold for $60 or something. Soon game developers will stop trying, because their fans will buy whatever that comes from their shelf. Even if it's pure ****. Just bribe the reviewers, and bam, 10/10 GOTY!!! buy pls


I'm quite a sucker, keep buying a new one every year. Most people migrate and it gets hard to keep playing online(as broken and terrible as it is). Wont be this year though, as I'd have to buy a new console to get the one with actual improvements that wasn't just reskinned.


----------



## wmu'14

Maybe I can convince all these Red Wings fans here in Michigan to choose Anaheim as their second team due to all the Michigan connections:

Ryan Kesler (from Livonia, Michigan, 2nd favorite baseball team is Tigers)
Cam Fowler (from Farmington Hills, Michigan)
Rickard Rakell (played for the Plymouth Whalers)
Andrew Cogliano (played for U of Michigan Wolverines)


----------



## wmu'14

Steve French said:


> I'm quite a sucker, keep buying a new one every year. Most people migrate and it gets hard to keep playing online(as broken and terrible as it is). Wont be this year though, as I'd have to buy a new console to get the one with actual improvements that wasn't just reskinned.


I demand a college hockey game.


----------



## intheshadows

www.nhluniforms.com

This site is fascinating.


----------



## starsfreak

EcoProg said:


> Don't buy EA. Don't promote this cancer of the game industry. Re-skinned games, sold for $60 or something. Soon game developers will stop trying, because their fans will buy whatever that comes from their shelf. Even if it's pure ****. Just bribe the reviewers, and bam, 10/10 GOTY!!! buy pls


You were so ****ing right haha

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/10163004.page

EA really **** the bed this time lol

P.S.: Shouldn't we rename this thread to simply "NHL"? ^^


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Ye I was gonna get an xbone just for this game. But not anymore.


----------



## EcoProg

DanielTheFreak said:


> You were so ****ing right haha
> 
> http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/10163004.page
> 
> EA really **** the bed this time lol
> 
> P.S.: Shouldn't we rename this thread to simply "NHL"? ^^


Just stop buying whatever EA puts out there. It would teach EA a lesson not to milk their fans.

Also


----------



## Arbre

cooperativeCreature said:


> Ye I was gonna get an xbone just for this game. But not anymore.


Good decision, I read they took features out of the next gen versions including some of the most popular game modes.


----------



## starsfreak

Eggshell said:


> Good decision, I read they took features out of the next gen versions including some of the most popular game modes.


Yeah it's a pretty long list. Look at the link I posted :/


----------



## BlazingLazer

So, what's everyone's outlook for their team?

I think the Islanders had an above average offseason, showing promise for at least a noticeable improvement. Looks like they've covered up their goaltending for the time being. Still concerned a bit about the defense, but it looks to be building up nicely for the next few years.


----------



## yesterdays

BlazingLazer said:


> So, what's everyone's outlook for their team?
> 
> I think the Islanders had an above average offseason, showing promise for at least a noticeable improvement. Looks like they've covered up their goaltending for the time being. Still concerned a bit about the defense, but it looks to be building up nicely for the next few years.


Optimistic for the Bruins. Not many changes to the roster from last year. Expecting a great season from the young defensemen and the Swedes Eriksson and especially Soderberg. The top forwards should do great too but losing Iginla might hurt scoring a bit. Rask will be solid.

Strong in the regular season, maybe conference final in the playoffs.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BlazingLazer said:


> So, what's everyone's outlook for their team?
> 
> I think the Islanders had an above average offseason, showing promise for at least a noticeable improvement. Looks like they've covered up their goaltending for the time being. Still concerned a bit about the defense, but it looks to be building up nicely for the next few years.


Are the Islanders playing in Brooklyn this season? I can't wait for that, watching my Bruins on the road against the Islandes in Nasseau is painful...almost as painful as watching games in Miami.
They're also about to be sold, so you can say goodbye to Garth Snow...bet that makes you happy!

My outlook for Boston is the same as the past 5 years...a decent to great regular season, and a deep playoff run. They need 2 things for that, relatively good health and getting good matchups in the playoffs.

I'm very excited to see if Dougie Hamilton makes another leap, as I feel it won't be long until he is a top 10 defenseman in the league.


----------



## BlazingLazer

the cheat said:


> Are the Islanders playing in Brooklyn this season? I can't wait for that, watching my Bruins on the road against the Islanders in Nassau is painful...almost as painful as watching games in Miami.
> They're also about to be sold, so you can say goodbye to Garth Snow...bet that makes you happy!


This coming season will be their last at Nassau Coliseum. After that, they'll head over to Brooklyn. While I will be bummed that they are no longer in Long Island (the memories!), it'll make games easier for me to get to, seeing as though I'm in close proximity to NYC.

From what I'm aware of, Wang was planning to give up majority ownership in the next 2 years to those other two gentleman. Unless something came up just recently about another deal that I didn't hear about.

The thing is with the Isles, that every time they take a step in the right direction, it seems very short-lived and it's back to the drawing board over and over again. Talk about a prolonged c***tease!


----------



## minimized

Afraid for the Blue Jackets and forever expecting the Red Wings' streak to come to an end, lol.


----------



## BlazingLazer

yesterdays said:


> Optimistic for the Bruins. Not many changes to the roster from last year. Expecting a great season from the young defensemen and the Swedes Eriksson and especially Soderberg. The top forwards should do great too but losing Iginla might hurt scoring a bit. Rask will be solid.
> 
> Strong in the regular season, maybe conference final in the playoffs.





the cheat said:


> My outlook for Boston is the same as the past 5 years...a decent to great regular season, and a deep playoff run. They need 2 things for that, relatively good health and getting good matchups in the playoffs.
> 
> I'm very excited to see if Dougie Hamilton makes another leap, as I feel it won't be long until he is a top 10 defenseman in the league.


I guess I'll address you both, but I happen to agree with the outcome of the team. But it seems a bit like they've lost a little of that unstoppable magic they had most of last season and of seasons just prior. I hope it isn't a gradual downhill though.

I wonder about Eriksson, though. He seems like he's been underachieving lately; so I don't know yet if he's the one to fill Iginla's skates. But then again, I hear he's had some concussion issues not too long ago.

I guess as long as at least most of their lineup remains unchanged, it shouldn't be too much of a problem for them to keep among the top teams of the East.


----------



## BlazingLazer

minimized said:


> Afraid for the Blue Jackets and forever expecting the Red Wings' streak to come to an end, lol.


I'm slowly starting to get into these Blue Jackets. What stands out to me in particular about them is their camaraderie. They don't have a stand-out signature star, but they all seem to really help each other out in a way that each player seems to get a fairly equal distribution of recognition.

Don't know what to think about the Red Wings in this era, as the days of Fedorov, Yzerman, Lidstrom, Lapointe, etc... are long gone.


----------



## yesterdays

BlazingLazer said:


> I guess I'll address you both, but I happen to agree with the outcome of the team. But it seems a bit like they've lost a little of that unstoppable magic they had most of last season and of seasons just prior. I hope it isn't a gradual downhill though.
> 
> I wonder about Eriksson, though. He seems like he's been underachieving lately; so I don't know yet if he's the one to fill Iginla's skates. But then again, I hear he's had some concussion issues not too long ago.
> 
> I guess as long as at least most of their lineup remains unchanged, it shouldn't be too much of a problem for them to keep among the top teams of the East.


Yes, I actually have the same feeling, that they've lost just a little something they had the cup year. I'm a bit worried about Eriksson, too. I'm hoping he'll get going after all the concussions since I relaly liked what I saw him in Dallas. But I'm not 100% sure he will.

I like the Blue Jackets, too. They're a sympathetic team with no real stars. Obviously I'm rooting for Jarmo (the GM) too since I'm from Finland myself.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

yesterdays said:


> Yes, I actually have the same feeling, that they've lost just a little something they had the cup year. I'm a bit worried about Eriksson, too. I'm hoping he'll get going after all the concussions since I relaly liked what I saw him in Dallas. But I'm not 100% sure he will.
> 
> I like the Blue Jackets, too. They're a sympathetic team with no real stars. Obviously I'm rooting for Jarmo (the GM) too since I'm from Finland myself.


Last year was a cluster-**** of a season for Loui. First, Boston played him on the line with Marchand and Bergeron, due mostly to how well Lucic and Krejci fit with Iggy. Having Bergeron and Loui on the same line is redundant, I think.

Then he had those head injuries and when he came back, was on the 3rd line.

I am so excited to see him on a line with Krejci and Lucic...I expect all 3 of those guys to have 25+ goals and 60+ points.

The Bruins really need to rid themselves of Chris Kelly(and Matt Bartowski). Kelly is a serviceable player and a reliable penalty killer, I've loved the guy since he was in Ottawa(I live there) but if he's not playing centre on the 3rd line, it's a huge waste of cap space. Sadly, he has a no-trade clause.

I have no doubts the Bruins will win their division and enter the playoffs as a top team...after that, it's all about who they're matched up against and a lot of luck.


----------



## yesterdays

Eggshell said:


> I think I read that Jarmo is the first European GM which made me happy. I want to see as many countries as possible participate in hockey/the NHL.


That is correct. Also agree about Johansen and Murray, they looked great in the games I saw of the Jackets.



the cheat said:


> Last year was a cluster-**** of a season for Loui. First, Boston played him on the line with Marchand and Bergeron, due mostly to how well Lucic and Krejci fit with Iggy. Having Bergeron and Loui on the same line is redundant, I think.
> 
> Then he had those head injuries and when he came back, was on the 3rd line.
> 
> I am so excited to see him on a line with Krejci and Lucic...I expect all 3 of those guys to have 25+ goals and 60+ points.
> 
> The Bruins really need to rid themselves of Chris Kelly(and Matt Bartowski). Kelly is a serviceable player and a reliable penalty killer, I've loved the guy since he was in Ottawa(I live there) but if he's not playing centre on the 3rd line, it's a huge waste of cap space. Sadly, he has a no-trade clause.
> 
> I have no doubts the Bruins will win their division and enter the playoffs as a top team...after that, it's all about who they're matched up against and a lot of luck.


Yeah, Loui really isn't the best match with Bergeron. Very excited to see him with the "top" line. Trading Kelly would be optimal but his trade value isn't that much and he's got the clause aswell. All the teams obviously know about the cap mess the Bruins are in so getting good value for any player might prove difficult. Right now Smith and Krug are without contract, I think, and I would hate to see either one of them go.

Oh, there's a new episode of the show "Behind the B" on the Bruins website. Recommended for Bruin fans. It has a nice segment on the newest 1st round pick, David Pastrnak. He looks pretty promising. I even got to see him live in the U18 world champs as they were held in my town. It was very cool to see many of the other top prospects as well.


----------



## BlazingLazer

yesterdays said:


> That is correct. Also agree about Johansen and Murray, they looked great in the games I saw of the Jackets.


I've been reading that former analyst John Davidson is getting upset with the Johansen contract talks. Perhaps it's not going as smoothly as expected.



yesterdays said:


> Yeah, Loui really isn't the best match with Bergeron. Very excited to see him with the "top" line. Trading Kelly would be optimal but his trade value isn't that much and he's got the clause aswell. All the teams obviously know about the cap mess the Bruins are in so getting good value for any player might prove difficult. Right now Smith and Krug are without contract, I think, and I would hate to see either one of them go.
> 
> Oh, there's a new episode of the show "Behind the B" on the Bruins website. Recommended for Bruin fans. It has a nice segment on the newest 1st round pick, David Pastrnak. He looks pretty promising. I even got to see him live in the U18 world champs as they were held in my town. It was very cool to see many of the other top prospects as well.


Maybe I'm being cynical, but (alluding to my earlier post) I almost feel like Loui Eriksson is just an overrated player in general. Like, he'll produce some good offensive numbers here and there, but he's nowhere near consistent enough to be considered a REAL threat. Perhaps I'm jumping the gun in my assessment, but I'm not sure I think Bruins fans should invest TOO much faith in him, at least just yet.

On the other hand, what's wrong with Chris Kelly? Or is it more just a salary cap clearing type of thing strictly?


----------



## yesterdays

BlazingLazer said:


> I've been reading that former analyst John Davidson is getting upset with the Johansen contract talks. Perhaps it's not going as smoothly as expected.
> 
> Maybe I'm being cynical, but (alluding to my earlier post) I almost feel like Loui Eriksson is just an overrated player in general. Like, he'll produce some good offensive numbers here and there, but he's nowhere near consistent enough to be considered a REAL threat. Perhaps I'm jumping the gun in my assessment, but I'm not sure I think Bruins fans should invest TOO much faith in him, at least just yet.
> 
> On the other hand, what's wrong with Chris Kelly? Or is it more just a salary cap clearing type of thing strictly?


Yeah, from the cap point of view trading Kelly would be good, his contract is worth 3 million a year and I'm not sure if he's worth that. That's tricky considering a possible trade. Maybe his real value is in the leadership and defensive department but he's not that visible on the ice most of the time.

You might be right about Loui, to be honest. I'm probably overrating him a bit myself after seeing some glimpses of greatness when he was with the Stars. Let's see how he does.


----------



## starsfreak

This channel here is amazing:

https://www.youtube.com/user/BigTNHL

Enjoy it while you can guys. Never know when all these videos will be taken down.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BlazingLazer said:


> I've been reading that former analyst John Davidson is getting upset with the Johansen contract talks. Perhaps it's not going as smoothly as expected.
> 
> Maybe I'm being cynical, but (alluding to my earlier post) I almost feel like Loui Eriksson is just an overrated player in general. Like, he'll produce some good offensive numbers here and there, but he's nowhere near consistent enough to be considered a REAL threat. Perhaps I'm jumping the gun in my assessment, but I'm not sure I think Bruins fans should invest TOO much faith in him, at least just yet.
> 
> On the other hand, what's wrong with Chris Kelly? Or is it more just a salary cap clearing type of thing strictly?


I dunno, after his first two years, he had 4 seasons of 63, 71, 73, 71 points. Had an average lockout season and then was traded to a new team where he suffered 2 concussions and, when healthy, was on the 3rd line.
I have faith that he is still a 20+ goal, 60+ point player on a line with Krejci and Lucic, and getting almost 20 minutes a game. And he's only making $4 million a year.

As for Kelly, it's just that the Bruins don't need him. He's worth his contract, on another team, where he'd be the 3rd line centre. His value drops dramatically on the wing, as does Carl Soderberg's. 
The problem is that Kelly probably won't want to be traded to a team that has a lesser chance of winning the Stanley Cup than the Bruins do.


----------



## Zeeshan

Eggshell said:


> A lot of Leafs are looking good in the preseason. I'm not going to get my hopes up though.


I wouldn't


----------



## Cam1

Boychuk dumped to the islanders for a couple 2nd round picks. Damn. Was hoping they'd keep him for the cup run then let him walk at the end of the season... Big loss.


----------



## Christa25

Boychuk. 
Should have gotten rid of Kelly or McQuaid. FFS. My heart is broken.


----------



## yesterdays

Yeah, not too happy to see Boychuk go.


----------



## pondhockey

yesterdays said:


> Yeah, not too happy to see Boychuk go.


I read an article saying that with the 2 new resignings they had to get done, Chiarelli and Boychuk didn't want to have it come down to this situation, but for cap reasons it has to be done. Can you really imagine a Torey Krug-less Bruins. Think of it that way, and you'll feel a bit better about losing a 30 year old Johnny Boychuk to the Islanders---my Team :yes . I am relieved that we are so stacked with kids at the AHL and CHL that could potentially step in and contribute in the next few years. The only concern on the part of Isles fans after our summer signings was Defense. Visnovsky and DeHaan are injury prone, while we're set to break in Griffin Reinhart, and go with 2 very bad D combos after DeHaan and Hamonic. With Halak and Johnson in net, this really solidifies the team--bridging the gap on D that's needed while the kids develop. Him and Leddy are going to be solid for us, thankfully. This team if healthy could be legit and playoff bound. Exciting news for Islanders fans. The potential for something good with this team to finally happen, thrills us.


----------



## yesterdays

Yeah, having said that I'm not happy to see Boychuk go, I'd be even more unhappy with seeing one of the younger defensemen go, including Krug. 

It's looking pretty good for the Islanders in the future, why not even this season. They're one of the teams I really wouldn't mind doing well for a change.



pondhockey said:


> I read an article saying that with the 2 new resignings they had to get done, Chiarelli and Boychuk didn't want to have it come down to this situation, but for cap reasons it has to be done. Can you really imagine a Torey Krug-less Bruins. Think of it that way, and you'll feel a bit better about losing a 30 year old Johnny Boychuk to the Islanders---my Team :yes . I am relieved that we are so stacked with kids at the AHL and CHL that could potentially step in and contribute in the next few years. The only concern on the part of Isles fans after our summer signings was Defense. Visnovsky and DeHaan are injury prone, while we're set to break in Griffin Reinhart, and go with 2 very bad D combos after DeHaan and Hamonic. With Halak and Johnson in net, this really solidifies the team--bridging the gap on D that's needed while the kids develop. Him and Leddy are going to be solid for us, thankfully. This team if healthy could be legit and playoff bound. Exciting news for Islanders fans. The potential for something good with this team to finally happen, thrills us.


----------



## pondhockey

DanielTheFreak said:


> This channel here is amazing:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/BigTNHL
> 
> Enjoy it while you can guys. Never know when all these videos will be taken down.


Just checked out your link---Jackpot!!! is right. It's funny to watch an end of season game of the Isles vs. MTL. We literally had Hickey and Hamonic as a #1 defensive pairing, followed, by Donovan, Czuczman (straight out of LSSU), Carker who's just painful to watch, and some call-ups like Mayfield. Nilsson in net, and everybody else hurt. No JT, KO, Vis, it was really all down hill after the Tavares injury in the Olympics. 
Also, we would gladly give up Josh Bailey for a bag of pucks.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Eggshell said:


> It looks like they Islanders have traded for Nick Leddy too. They're looking a lot better.


I'll say. Certainly wasn't expecting getting someone like Boychuk either. I'll take it though, of course. I understand the distress from the Boston fans, but I was hearing more and more rumors about this happening about 2 weeks beforehand, so giving Boychuk away didn't exactly come across as a shock to me. Just more surprised that he went to the Islanders of all teams.

But I agree that they certainly had to lock in Krug, which helps their long-term outlook a bit more.


----------



## BlazingLazer

pondhockey said:


> I read an article saying that with the 2 new resignings they had to get done, Chiarelli and Boychuk didn't want to have it come down to this situation, but for cap reasons it has to be done. Can you really imagine a Torey Krug-less Bruins. Think of it that way, and you'll feel a bit better about losing a 30 year old Johnny Boychuk to the Islanders---my Team :yes . I am relieved that we are so stacked with kids at the AHL and CHL that could potentially step in and contribute in the next few years. The only concern on the part of Isles fans after our summer signings was Defense. Visnovsky and DeHaan are injury prone, while we're set to break in Griffin Reinhart, and go with 2 very bad D combos after DeHaan and Hamonic. With Halak and Johnson in net, this really solidifies the team--bridging the gap on D that's needed while the kids develop. Him and Leddy are going to be solid for us, thankfully. This team if healthy could be legit and playoff bound. Exciting news for Islanders fans. The potential for something good with this team to finally happen, thrills us.





> Just checked out your link---Jackpot!!! is right. It's funny to watch an end of season game of the Isles vs. MTL. We literally had Hickey and Hamonic as a #1 defensive pairing, followed, by Donovan, Czuczman (straight out of LSSU), Carker who's just painful to watch, and some call-ups like Mayfield. Nilsson in net, and everybody else hurt. No JT, KO, Vis, it was really all down hill after the Tavares injury in the Olympics.
> Also, we would gladly give up Josh Bailey for a bag of pucks.


Looks like I'm not the sole resident Islander fan on here now - nice, lol.

With the big 2 we just gained on top of Kulemin, that leaves 3 main defenders left. Probably Hamonic, DeHaan, and Hickey. Visnovsky is old, fragile, and almost a liability at this point on the PP. Don't know how many Bridgeporters are gonna stay on the main roster, though. Most certainly looked promising, at the very least.

I too would be fine with Bailey heading out. He had a pretty good stretch the last half of the shortened 13-14 season, but since then he's been practically invisible. I think people jumped the gun on him when he was doing good, as he has never seemed very consistent either.

1st day of regular season today; can't wait for Friday though!


----------

